# SEP/OCT 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home for you.....all 2WWers are
welcome to join in for chat and support 

 Love, luck and babydust 

      ​



Member Name ,Test Date ,Treatment ,Outcome

Ellena,29 Aug,ICSI, 
emma jayne,30 Aug,ICSI, 
noodle78,30 Aug,IVF, 
zoe1988,30 Aug,Clom, 
Boudicca77, 1 Sep, IVF, 
Old Mum,1 Sep,IVF, 
saskia b, 1 Sep, IUI, 
Suzipooh,2 Sep,ICSI, 
spinny1,3 Sep,FET, 
Huldra,3 Sep,ICSI, 
daisy - may,3 Sep,FET, 
Prinny,3 Sep,ICSI, 
Golden Syrup,4 Sep,ICSI, 
Gabi2008,4 Sep,ICSI, 
Fola,4 Sep,IVF, 
Bracksfarm,5 Sep,ICSI, 
full of hopes,5 Sep,ICSI, 
nicole74,6 Sep,IVF, 
Kelly G,6 Sep,ICSI, 
SleepyT,6 Sep,ICSI, 
jen1006,8 Sep,ICSI, 
cat68,8 Sep,FET, 
ashjee,8 Sep,IVF, 
sarah1968,9 Sep,ICSI, 
Bewley,9 Sep,IVF, 
fiona.smylie,9 Sep,, 
lauris,9 Sep,FET, 
Starz,10 Sep,IUI, 
boboboy,12 Sep,IVF
cath73,12 Sep,ICSI, 
batley1,12 Sep,FET, 
Chedza,12 Sep,ICSI, 
rose08,13 Sep,IUI, 
alexkeys,13 Sep,ICSI, 
SAZZLEEVANS,13 Sep,IVF, 
cardifflaura,13 Sep,IVF, 
keepinghope,14 Sep,FET, 
doodles4,15 Sep,FET, 
JemJem,15 Sep,ICSI, 
Heather5,18 Sep,IVF, 
jaynee,19 Sep,IVF, 
Mandchris,19 Sep,IVF, 
Aikybeats,20 Sep,IVF
Sarah xo,20 Sep,IVF
mybaby,20 Sep,IVF
DivaB,20 Sep,IVF, 
Fire Opal,22 Sep,Clom, 
Lyns,22 Sep,IUI
Doodlebug,23 Sep,ICSI
sammy1521,23 Sep,ICSI, 
svb41,23 Sep,IVF, 
babyflint,24 Sep,IUI, 
sammyjochick,24 Sep,FET
GuitarAngel1979,25 Sep,IVF, 
sammysmiles,25 Sep,IUI, 
marinegirl,25 Sep,IVF
feistygirl,25 Sep,ICSI
donsbabe,27 Sep,IVF
saskia b,28 Sep,IUI
Sporty Sparkle,28 Sep,IVF
pinklady2008,29 Sep,IVF
HR,29 Sep,IUI
VeeBee,Sep,FET
Moth,1 Oct,ICSI
Tracy D Gough,1 Oct,IVF
catmadblonde,2 Oct,FET
susan_p,2 Oct,FET
Jazz1975,3 Oct,IVF
Twinmummy,4 Oct,IUI
Corrinann,5 Oct,FET
lola C,5 Oct,IVF
Lambo,6 Oct,FET




Much love, Lizzy xxx​


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

yayayaya me first


----------



## spooq (Sep 18, 2006)

Woohoo, me 2nd!


----------



## sarah1968 (Apr 6, 2008)

me third xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

omg i thought i was in the wrong place then, realised that indeed august has been and gone lmao


----------



## Golden Syrup (Aug 22, 2008)

Well, I'm pretty sure my little ones haven't make it this time.  The dreaded   came yesterday, timed to perfection on what would have been day 28 so I tested this morning and got a BFN.  Why oh Why?  Life can be so cruel.  

I suppose I will test again on Thu as scheduled, unless of course I get full flow before then.  My poor DH, even he cried yesterday .

Good luck to you all


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh Golden Syrup im so sorry hun


----------



## sarah1968 (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry Golden Syrup. I wish we could all have our dreams. 

Sarahxx


----------



## rose08 (Aug 30, 2008)

LizzyB said:


> New home for you.....all 2WWers are
> welcome to join in for chat and support
> 
> Love, luck and babydust
> ...


----------



## SleepyT (Aug 13, 2008)

Sorry how does this work? How do I add on to the list? (I'm a bit  ) !!


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

ladies i tested early and i have a   most of my cycle buddies have tested yesterday and today but my clinic does a 16dpt otd woohooo


----------



## rose08 (Aug 30, 2008)

hi dear i ma on 2ww following iui...need ur blessings...test date on 13 sep


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

stay positive, rest and good luck


----------



## sarah1968 (Apr 6, 2008)

Well it's day 8 for me today and I've started to bleed. There was some red staining in my knickers and when I wipe. sorry for TMI

I started bleeding on day 8 last time so not feeling confident, i have a dull aching down below but nothing major.  Would this be implantation bleeding and what colour is it normally?

Feeling a bit down now, hubby not happy and not given me much support. I think he's angry.

Anyway here's praying all's ok.

Sarahxx


----------



## spooq (Sep 18, 2006)

Syrup & Sarah    

Sadly got a BFN today 

Kelly   on your  

Here's some babydust for everyone still on the 2ww.


----------



## sarah1968 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello Suzi

I'm so sorry for your BFN

Keep your chin up and I pray your dream does come true.

Sarah xx


----------



## GabiFR (Aug 24, 2008)

Sarah, maybe your hubby is just upset but he will give you support, you need to talk to him, yot two have each other and that's the most important now.
Golden Syrup,  don't give up, you tested early and it could be a BFP, although I did the same and felt horrible yesterday and today when I talked to the doctor and he said they set up a date for some reason and said to me he had patients early testing with BFN and then testing BFP at the OTD. let's try to stay positive    
Suzi,  again, feel really sorry for you, wish there was a recipy to make you feel better now...   .
2 days to go and I am so negative and prepared for the bad news...
Gabi


----------



## sarah1968 (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks Gabi, I know it's because he's upset. 

Like everyone here we want this so much, I know I have a daughter already but she sooooooo wants a little brother or sister. This is our last time at this so fingers crossed my bleeding is only implantation. 

Thanks again


----------



## alexkeys (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi, I just wanted to wish everyone on the 2ww good luck

From Alex

xxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Suzi* ~ so sad for your news......be kind to yourself and many hugs 

*Golden Syrup* ~ i'm so sorry hun......really hoping it turns around for you on Thursday  

*Sarah* (((hugs))) I've posted on your other thread....really hope it's implantation  

*Gabi* ~ sending you some positive vibes for Thursday  

*Rose* ~ hi there and welcome to the thread. I've added you to the list and sent you some bubbles for luck  

*Sleepy* ~ welcome....i've added you too. Lots of luck for your 2ww  
*
Hi Alex* ~ welcome and good luck for you too  

*Kelly* ~ congratulations.....so pleased for you 

Much love, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## sarah1968 (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks Lizzy

It seems to have stopped at the moment so I hope it stays like it. 

I'm off to bed now so will face a new day when I wake up.

Sending lots of     &   to everyone.

Sarahxx


----------



## vic32 (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Ladies.

Lizzy - thank you so much for your ongoing support and efforts to organise this thread. 

Kelly - congratulations. Look after yourself. It keeps us going to know that this treatment does work sometimes. 

Golden Syrup and Suzi - so sorry about your BFNs  , i'm sure you'll bounce back - we kinda have to.

Sarah (and everyone else) - i'll keep my fingers crossed for you.

I won't be testing until end of September (don't know exact D date yet), as procedure will probably be some time next week i imagine.

I'm a bit concerned that they might cancel my cycle, as i think i may have over-stimulated (but don't really know)  They told me not to take the Puregon (Follitropin beta) until Thursday (should have started on Monday), but i over-responded to the first Suprecur (buserelin) injection that i did on Sunday......oh it all gets so complicated. I'm trying not to be worried about it.

Has anyone ever tried hypnotherapy or any alternative therapies that have been effective? I tried Acupuncture last year, but did diddly-squat for me.

A friend of my DH, suggested we might need to re-arrange our bed as might have negative leylines going through our bedroom (tee hee - i'm sorry - i struggle to take this stuff seriously)  The world is a wonderous place!  

Love to you all
Vicky x


----------



## alexkeys (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi Vicky, my friend swears by reflexology.  She says loads of her friends have got pregnant after doing it, you need to do at least 6 sessions and go to someone who is reccommended.  I tried it earlier this year can't say it worked for me but after a few sessions I did start to feel really good, it's really relaxing having someone massage your feet for an hour!  I tried acupunture when i did my 2nd ivf but found it really painful I was dreading it more than doing my injections!  I had to give up on reflexology due to the cost but would have kept it up if I could have.  Anything's worth a try..............
Good luck with your cycle, fingers crossed

Alex
xxx


----------



## nicole74 (Sep 11, 2005)

Hi Everyone

I have tested 2 days early and I have a strong    woohoo..

Nicole xxx


----------



## vic32 (Dec 3, 2007)

Wow! Congratulations Nicole. Relax and look after yourself.

Thanks Alex - might give Reflexology a go......hope it doesn't tickle! 

Love Vicky x


----------



## Golden Syrup (Aug 22, 2008)

OMG!  I've just tested (1 day, well 16 hours to be precise!!, early) and got a BFP.  Just can't believe it and I'm at work as well - how rubbish is that?!!  Don't know whether to laugh or cry especially after the emotional rollercoaster of the weekend.  Will obviously have to test again in the morning.  This is so confusing - I got a BFP on Sunday arvo, felt ill all night sunday (and I mean sick as a dog, headache, wretching, pains, the lot (apols for TMI) and a BFN on Monday morning first thing.  I'm pretty sure due to the BFN and getting rid of the boob pain - which I got from the HCG injection on my IUI cycle - that this is the real thing rather than artifical hormone.  My head is in a spin, I was completely convinced it hadn't worked and now I've got to go and concentrate on work - aaarrrggghhhh!!  

I'll post tomorrow morning after the final test.

Hang in there ladies as you never know....

Syrup xx


----------



## spooq (Sep 18, 2006)

to Syrup & Nicole on your   's


----------



## nicole74 (Sep 11, 2005)

Syrup

It sounds really promising     

Nicole xx


----------



## SleepyT (Aug 13, 2008)

Hello Everyone.

Gosh what a mixed bag of stories here. Suzi I'm so sorry you weren't successful. It must be worse than anything, hope you're taking care of yourself. Lots of love to you and DP xx

Gabi best of luck for tomorrow....how u feeling??   

Vic hope the cycle goes to plan. Will be looking out for you on here  

Sarah stay positive now hun, could've just been a little show. Aint over yet! Lots of luck   

And lots of luck to Alex & Rose aswell.....think you're both after me, I'm testing this Sat. Praying we've got lucky   

And BIG FAT CONGRATS ON YOUR BIG FAT POSITIVES Syrup & Nicole. Well done both, best wishes for next 8 months!! 

I've only been on here a few weeks and it still amazes me that all this goes on, unbeknown to so many, that we are all here striving to have our little dreams come true. It's a very special thing. 

I'm feelin the lurve   girlies! xx


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

just wanted to nip in and wish everyone luck..

congratulations to all the tests 2moro and all the new bfp and the sneaky early testers he he
((hugs)) for all the bfn

this is my 4th 2ww im sure time stands still.. im sane the first week and ill be crazy next week

bye for now Txx


----------



## sarah1968 (Apr 6, 2008)

Congratulations Syrup & Nicole Wishing you every happiness xxx

My day isn't so happy but thats life.

Bled yesterday on wiping but it stopped, i thought it had gone for good but started again this afternoon. It was just on wiping again but a bit more than yesterday but now it's stopped again.

I'm not sure what to think, my boobs hurt and i feel sick but not sure why. I think deep down i know AF is on her way for a visit. 

Don't test until Tuesday but might do one Sunday as Trigger will be out of my system then.

Keep your fingers crossed for me girls.

I am really pleased for your BFP girls, try to relax now and enjoy the next 8 months.

Sarahxx


----------



## nicole74 (Sep 11, 2005)

Hey Sarah

It could be an implantation bleed.  Fingers crossed and good luck for the day you test.    

Nicole xx


----------



## sarah1968 (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks Ellena

I hope so, everything seems ok at the moment.

I think my friends feel bad for me, we went to the cinema today to see mamma mia and I had to go to the loo, on my return I was trying not to cry as I had blood again. In the film they were singing a sad-ish song and I couldn't help my self and I started to cry, this in turn started both my friends off. I think the other people in the cinema wondered what was going on. LOL

Anyway I'm ok again now just want test date to come so I know once and for all.

Thanks again xx


----------



## spooq (Sep 18, 2006)

(((HUGS))) Sarah.  Stay


----------



## GabiFR (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi girls,
sad day for DP and I, BFN on our first ICSI attempt, bleeding started 2 days ago and stronger than a normal period, so no doubts it hasn't worked.  Will think about when to go for FET, could be October but then 2WW could finish around our wedding date, don't think its a good idea.
wishing all the luck for the upcoming testers.  
love,
Gabi


----------



## sarah1968 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello Gabi

Sorry for your BFN. 

Wishing you all the luck next time.

Take Care
Sarahxx


----------



## SleepyT (Aug 13, 2008)

Gabi I'm so sorry. Life is so cruel.
Lots of love to you both. And best of luck with FET and of course the wedding.



T xx


----------



## Golden Syrup (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi there,

Yesterday's result has been confirmed today so now happy to say it really is a .  Just hasn't sunk in yet.

I just want to let anyone who is reading this on their 2WW know that it's so difficult to tell while you are waiting.  I read lots into the signs I had and was convinced AF was on her wicked way.  So much so it was almost knife throwing territory in my kitchen on Sunday night I was so distraught.  I had light - mid brown stuff on days 12 and 13 and even a touch on day 14.  I also had pains that resembled AF pains but then got the BFp I was hoping for.  Please try to hang in there and I hope this gives some of you hope that you can't always tell and it's good to wait for the proper test day if you possibly can.

I'm so sorry Gabi, I just can't imagine how you must be feeling.  Life is just cruel and makes no sense sometimes.  Sarah, I hope it's just an implantation bleed and that you do get the result you long for.  I'm sending lots of   s and   to you both.

Syrup xx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone

Is it okay if I join you.

Had my transfer yesterday.  I am on a medicated cycle and test date is 20th September.

Congratualtions to all who have had BFP's and am sorry to those who have had BFN's.

I had this morning off work but came back to get back to some sort of normality while the 2WW gets in.  I will be taking time off from when I will be 14dpt until couple of days past test date.

Look forward to getting to know you all.

love axxxx


----------



## JemJem (Mar 4, 2008)

Can I join you too?

I had my first ICSI with ET of 2 blasts (one expanding) on 31 August, so OTD is 15 September...

I've had lots of AF type pains (the day after transfer was particularly bad, even with slight bleeding and a nose bleed, sorry TMI   ) and am peeing for England, but as this is my first time, I don't know whether the symptoms are the progesterone or that much-longed-for miracle BFP.

 and     to all.

Jem
xx


----------



## SleepyT (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi Aikybeats, Hi JemJem

Aikybeats, I came back to work the next day too. Glad someone else did cos I started to think I was the only one who didn't take time off!! So thanks for that   Hope the 2ww goes quickly for you! I have found this second week to draaaaaaagggg.....

JemJem - very similar stories, my first tx, had ICSI in the end and two blasties put back in so lets hope we're high fiving!

Haven't had much to report throughout, trying to keep level headed. Bloatedness went down these last few days so hoping thats the drurrrgs leaving my system. (although still nothing fits me but that might be the cookies I've been comfort-eating)
Other than that pretty uneventful two weeks. I've stayed positive but had my down times which haven't been nice. Roll on Saturday!.....good luck ladies xx


----------



## fiona.smylie (Jun 10, 2008)

Congratulations to everyone who has had BFP I am really happy for you.

   to everyone who has experienced BFN I am really sorry.

This is my first attempt at IVF and my last, my test day is planned for 9th Sept but already I feel as if my AF   is about to arrive and I am devastated. I am trying to stay positive but the negative feeling has set in and I can't lift the feeling.

I was supposed to go back to work on Monday but I developed OHSS   and was too poorly to return (I am feeling much better now though). Trying to keep busy is not working.

  to everyone
Fiona


----------



## SleepyT (Aug 13, 2008)

Lots of   to you too.

Keep smiling

More babydust for you


----------



## sarah1968 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello Ladies

Well still no AF but AF pains on and off all day. Still some blood on wiping but more internal wiping (Sorry TMI), Boobs a little tender (maybe from me poking them so much) feeling a little sickly on and off (probally worry)  

Not sure what to think at the moment but Tuesday seems so far away.

If I had my Trigger on Sat 24/8 at 23.00 would it be out of my system yet??

Part of me wants to test but the other part doesn't as I'm scared. God this 2WW is soooooooooooooo HARD

Anyway sorry to ramble.  

Sending lots of   ,   &   to everyone.
Sarahxx


----------



## alexkeys (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi everyone, good luck for anyone testing tommorrow. 

Congrats to those with bfp, sorry to those with bfn

Sarah try to wait until your test date because if it's a bfn you may be testing too early 

things a complete mess my end as dh didn't really want to do tx but i went ahead anyway so naturally getting no support whatsoever god knows what he will do if i end up with twins!

Just trying to take one day at a time

Alex
xxx


----------



## sarah1968 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi Alex

Sounds like my husband, I told him I had started bleeding the other day and he went off on one. So I now I have to keep everything to myself until test day.

I'm sure your husband will be over the moon if you had twins. Men just don't know how to handle things so shut off and don't want to know. They don't like to admit they're scared.

Take it easy and try and relax.

I wish I could listen to my own advice e sometimes.

Sarahxx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello gals

I'm back on the 2 ww wait  

due to test 22nd  

How is everyone this month?
 to all

Bex


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

meant to say my ticker says 4 days til ov but my temp went from 36.4 to 36.8 this am and had ov pain wed and thurs, so think its early this month


----------



## fiona.smylie (Jun 10, 2008)

...I am now convinced during the 2WW our days are longer than 24 hours.  

Had a row with my DH last night as he is saying I am shutting him out but I can't get him to understand I am feeling the   pain as well as trying to keep positive so I am all over the place, he says I need to tell him and then when I do he tells me to stop reading into something that has not yet happened. I just can't win either way so I stay quiet just to be told 'you are shutting me out  

I am having loads of visitors today to try and keep my mind occupied.

Fiona


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi ya Fi

Its so hard all this waiting, I have learnt that you have to open up and talk about every thing, every feeling, every worry. 
As its all happening to you i think DH's feel a bit out of the loop.

I said last night to dh that watching tv really doesn't bother me as i have so much or important things to think about, he looked at me and said, "really ? like what?" i looked at him and said Derrrrrrr   ov and temp charting, hoping for ov. 
He was v sweet and said Oh yer, they just doesn't understand that we think about it 24/7 

We have made it all a big joke and try and laugh about stuff,told him i'm really sorry but we have to have BMS tonight  
He was like oh no really what a hassel  

Hang in there Fi its a roller coaster ride 
Much love  

Bex


----------



## vic32 (Dec 3, 2007)

Haha - it's soooo true - they don't understand why we think about it 24x7. My poor DH is very patient with me, as i'll suddenly bring it up in conversation and i'm sure he thinks (oh no, not this subject again), but they have to realise we're biologically programmed to think about it - especially when we're having treatment and it's in the forefront of our minds. I sometimes wish i could get hypnotherapy to stop me thinking about it  

I think that our DHs probably do get really affected by it, but deal with it in a totally different way. After all Men are from Mars and Women are from Venus!  

Really annoys me when people say "oh don't think about it, it'll just happen" or "don't stress", as it's the not conceiving that gives you the stress!!! My DH's cousin has gone part time with work, thinking it might help, but hasn't done so far.

Anyway, love to you all. Welcome Aikybeats and JemJem. Congratulations Syrup, and keep your chin up Gabi.

Vicky x


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  people say "oh don't think about it, it'll just happen" or "don't stress", 

Hate hate hate, stupid people, 

Bx


----------



## SleepyT (Aug 13, 2008)

Can I just encore that girls. The amount of people who say _stress doesn't help, just forget about it and it will happen _ ....it's so maddening (specially when they're sitting there winding their baby!!) 

But I'm not bitter    I swear haha.

And a quick one about my dear dear dear DH. He has been great, I can't knock his support at all. But bank holiday weekend, after EC and I'm awaiting ET, he comes in says he's got me a present.....I'm going weak at the knees at my thoughtful wonderful husband. What's he got me?...a new handbag, some nice comfy jarmies for my 2ww, king size whole nut.
A _6 second_ abs cruncher.
I kid you not.
It's the size of a steering wheel and crunches your abs for a super flat tummy.
My sister goes "errmmm.....flat tummy is not what we're looking for here!!"

Bless him - it was for him really but he said as I was moaning that none of my clothes fit me it could be for both of us.

Not his cleverest moment....! xx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Men are great  

Mine came home with a prezzy the other day, a mini fire extinguisher for my shop  

Also had a model of the Airbus 380, new big plane, as he helped design parts on it and a t shirt with the plane on it, 

Bless them they mean well.
just smile and say thanks dear and then go bang ya head on the bathroom door

 Bex


----------



## SleepyT (Aug 13, 2008)

Hilarious. They just know how to make you feel better don't they??  

Bless - what would we do without them


----------



## fiona.smylie (Jun 10, 2008)

these last few posts have made me giggle, thanks ladies it is nice to laugh  

Just had a groveling phone call from my DH so all is well again but I think he is now getting desperate for a wee bit of   he is not liking this ban    

Keep your chin up ladies  

Fiona


----------



## JemJem (Mar 4, 2008)

Good luck for test day tomorrow Sleepy    

Jem
xx


----------



## SleepyT (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks JemJem - love your blue horrified face in your signature box hahahaha.

I have plastic cup and two test sticks at the ready for my morning pee! Nothing like being organised!! 

Please God it's our time  
Speak soon x


----------



## fiona.smylie (Jun 10, 2008)

Good luck for the morning Sleepy


----------



## Waiting for miracle (Dec 18, 2007)

Hello ladies, 

Just wanted to drop a line to let you know that I have got BFN, devastated. We still have 6 frosties   waiting to be put back and won't give up on our dreams.

With all my heart I wish you all the luck in this world and let your dreams come true!


----------



## fiona.smylie (Jun 10, 2008)

I am so sorry Hopes   to you.

Good luck with your remaining frosties and like you have already said.....'don't give up on your dreams'


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Hello girls,
can I join in?

Just been reading a few of the posts and great to see that I am not alone in my 2ww madness - I thought I was the only one that time was tick tocking away sooo slowly on,  I am so not a patient person so this is bloody doping my head in.

I am analazing everything and still no idea what it means.  I am also finding the doing nothing bit very difficult as I am a very active person.  Oh also of my food totally except for chocolate -  I seem to be living on chocolate all day every day.

So my only new twinge / symptom is pins and needles in arms and legs a lot this past day or so.  Tummy feels like AF on her was too .

Oh God I am not going to list all my symptoms ( imagination running wild ) I am sure everyone else if feeling the same.

I am not due to test for another week so can anyone tell me how early I can test ??  Official date is 12th September.  I had 5 day transfer on 30th August.

Going slightly insane BoBo


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Sorry everyone....I haven't caught up on here. Will catch up and update tomorrow.

Take care all  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## ellana (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi everyone
I have written on here before but seems to have been forgotten.  
So have decided to try again.
I am 5 weeks and 4 days pregnant!!!!!!!!
I did my test on the 28th Aug and my scan is on the 22nd Sept.  
I am so anxious about it as I dont feel sick or anything, does anyone else have a positive but no symptoms?
I notice Elens that you tested the day after me but your scan is a week before mine.  May be they got my date wrong.  How are you feeling.  Imagine if you are having twins.  Would be really good to hear from you.

Take care everyone and good luck where ever you are in the journey

Ellie


----------



## alexkeys (Apr 8, 2008)

congratulations Ellie!  Good luck with your scan.  Great news for you too Sarah, good luck for Tues.  sorry about your bfn full of hopes.  

You are one day before me bobo, I keep saying I am off my food then end up devouring bowls of chocolate ice cream, I wonder if the hormones are making us crave sugar and fat.

Reading about everyones DH made me smile last night, actually mine is improving day by day, he is actually out at the supermarket now (by himself!)

hang in there everybody
Alex


----------



## SleepyT (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi Girls.
I'm delighted to report a BFP today! I am stunned and very very thankful.
Although after celebrations this morning I had an orthodontist appt today and I'm home and have some blood. I'm trying not to panic but I'm scared I may have been too early with the celebrations.

Hoping my little hunnybuns hang on. Waiting for call back from hosp on scan / blood test.

Going into bed for a while. Funny old thing this tx lark. Very up and down.

Thanks for your support girls. Good luck to everyone waiting.

Ellie I'm sure lack of symptoms are nothing to worry about sweet. Waiting for the scan must be similar to 2ww I imagine!! Good luck. 
If anyone has had shows of blood and still gone on to carry healthy babba(s)please let me know
Many thanks xx


----------



## JemJem (Mar 4, 2008)

Congratulations *SleepyT * !! Praying     and hoping that the bleeding was nothing to worry about and that we can all celebrate your BFP soon.

Sending you lots of   . Hang on in there Sleepy's embies! 

*Alex * - you're the same day as me! Sending you  and   for you!

*Bobo * - when are you going to dare to test? I remember reading on one of the boards that you could test 2 weeks after EC but don't know whether that would just do my head in even more...   Now I'm paranoid that I'm not off my food, like you, but am just constantly burping like a man after a curry  Sending some more fairydust to you, babe! 

Love, hugs and fairydust to all of us on the  madness

Jem
xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Gabi* ~ i'm ever so sorry hun.....take good care of yourself 

*Full of hopes* ~ sorry to see your news too....many hugs and much luck for those frosties 

*Sarah* ~ how are you doing...are you testing tomorrow? Take care and much luck  
*
Hi Ailybeats* ~ welcome to the thread....did you have a FET hun? Loads of luck  

*Hi Jem and Bobo* ~ welcome to you both too and much luck for your 2wws  

Welcome back *Bex*......fingers crossed for this cycle  

*Vic* ~ how are you getting on hun? Men are definately from Mars!!

*Alex* ((((hugs)))) I'm sorry your DH isn't supporting you so much hun......we're all here for you even if it's only cyber hugs 

*Fiona* ~ glad you are feeling better....hope AF stays away   Hugs to you too......IF can test the strongest of relationships!

*SleepyT* ~  at your DH. Yay, just seen you other poat....congratulations!! Some spotting is quite common in early pg but if you are worried why don't you give your clinic a ring for some reassurance 

*Keepinghope* ~ hope next week flies for you 
*
Nicole* ~ congratulations!!! Be very happy and healthy 

*Golden Syrup* ~ many congratulations to you too....enjoy 

*Eliie* ~ congratulations to you as well 

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Bewley (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi ladies can I join in. Having a bad evening, I had ET last Saturday with blasts so they're day 12 today. I've been doing remarkably well this week, my cycle buddy who we text each day kept saying how calm I am. Well its disappeared with an almighty bang today. I've had aches and twinges some strong some mild since day 3 and felt nauseous on oestrogen for weeks but other than that no other symptoms. Then today.. I'm bloated, feel sicky most of the time, have pains that are very much like af so much doing the obligatory knicker check every couple of hours, and feel premenstrual emotionally suddenly very irritable and fed up, screamed at poor dh earlier over a loaf of bread   My cycles are always 26-28 days long and today is 26 days since last af started. Up till today not had big appetite but today eating for england despite the sicky feeling which I'm making worse which is another typical symptom when my af is at its worse 

I know its only ntaural that lose hope and feel more negative towards test day, its the sudden attack thats got me. Out of nowhere I've gone from feeling I really don't know how this is going to go to no way can it have worked. My test day is Tuesday as had blast transfer (Bobo - I'm suprised you have to wait so long as you had blasts transferred same day as me   ) 

The one blessing right now is not much longer to go as can't stand the thought of feeling like this for too much longer. I've bought three digital hpts and was going to do one tomorrow morning, I know still early but will be 13 days old  

I know a lot of people get af pains and go on to have bfp and that there are no set of symptoms to say what will be bfp or bfn, but did those with bfp and who had af pains also have the whole pre period thing they would usually get. I don't alwasy get PMT though do with with the drugs and did a lot in the past and this is my picture. Did any of you get everything else you would expect with your period due or was it mainly the abdominal pains. Be grateful for any feedback. Really thought I was going to escape this angst this time round but this has been our best cycle by far, there was never much hope on the others as didn't go well, that a failure on this one will be the worst yet.

Big hugs to those who've had bfn, I know so much of what you're feeling and my heart goes out to you.
To those celebrating cautiously your bfp congratulations

Love Bewley x


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

girls,

can i join you i had ET on Friday so i am know PUPO and on this made 2ww.

i hope you are all having a good weekend

Sam xx


----------



## fiona.smylie (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi ladies

Please can someone help me I am going out of my mind with worry and disappointment......I have had AF pains on and off since Wednesday some times more painful than others and yesterday I had some bleeding but not much, it disappeared as the day want on but today it has happened again and I have pain also, my test day is Tuesday....does this mean I am getting my AF and there is no point testing.

Love
Fiona


----------



## sarah1968 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

Well I'm not sure if to celebrate or not. Last time I had a full bleed from day 8 and had a   for a while which turned in to a  

This time I had blood on day 8 on wiping and the same for a few days. I have had nothing since Saturday early morning. 

I have done a test today Sunday at 3am and 12 noon and they both were  

I have been feeling sick for about 3 days now but this could be worry.

What do you ladies think??

OTD is Tuesday. I haven't spoken to my husband as I don't want to get his hopes up.

Thanks Sarahxx


----------



## ashjee (Oct 28, 2007)

Congratulations sarah i have been lurking here but didnt post, looks good to me hun  

My OTD is tomorrrow but i tested today and got a BFN - had strong symptoms but .......... hightly unlikey to change over nite  - i think!!!!

Jem and Bobo its up to you two now - go for it girls!

Good luck to other iminenet testers 

love n hugs ash


----------



## sarah1968 (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks Ash

I hope your result changes for you xxx 

I have heard of people testing one day getting a negative and the next day getting a positive. 

Stay strong.    

Sarahxx


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Girls,
feeling very down today - just feel like its not going to work  
I did test today and it was BFN too.  My embies would be officially 13 days old now so something should be showing up   A girl on  another thread did her test 6 days early and got BFP so I am thinking its not looking good for me. 

Still feeling crampy at times like before AF arrives.

I hope everyone else is holding up OK.  

BoBo


----------



## ashjee (Oct 28, 2007)

Bobo thats really naughty of you its far too early for you to test hun

Stay away from the evil ps and visualise your embies snuggling in!

please stay positive 

love n hugs ash


----------



## cath73 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hello ladies, Can I join you?
I had 2 embies transferred on 30th August after  ICSI and my OTD is 12th Sept. This is my 2nd cycle and feeling quite negative about this one.........got my hopes up last time and then crashed when I got  BFN.
Am trying not to analyse my symptoms as could go crazy!! 
Good luck to all testing this month xx


----------



## noodle78 (Aug 18, 2008)

ellana said:


> Hi everyone
> I have written on here before but seems to have been forgotten.
> So have decided to try again.
> I am 5 weeks and 4 days pregnant!!!!!!!!
> ...


I'm 5 weeks and haven't felt sick either. I'm putting this down to following after my mum, who didn't get morning sickness with me or my brother. Also, I think it's week 6 that symptoms really start to kick in, although everyone is different. It was only yesterday that my appetitie seemed to increase. So far it's just the sore (.)(.)'s for me. Oh and I did have a nosebleed on Friday night.

 to all recent BFP's btw. Have a happy and healthy pregnancy 

  for those who didn't get the result they wanted this time.


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS (Aug 5, 2005)

Well i am one of the naughty ones too due to test on the 13th but test today. My transfer was on the 28th August (ec was the 25th)  Got BFP!!!

Sarah


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

to all of you that got    today

and masses of big       for you if you have had a  

sam xx


----------



## JemJem (Mar 4, 2008)

[/color]pt]Congratulations   to Sarah (*Sazzleevans*) on your BFP! You're giving us all hope.

*Sarah1968 * - it sounds good to me and I'm sending every lots of positive energy that this one will stick with you   

As for me, I'm getting really bad AF type pains and sore joints (typical for my pre-menstrual time) and now am getting brown mucus when I wipe (apologies for TMI   ) so am convinced that my little ones didn't want to hang around. Sorry for feeling so down but with no other symptoms, I can't find anything positive to hold out for   

Can I ask, is it just the utrogestan that stops AF  from arriving, or if it's a BFN does nature have its way and the witch arrive even whilst you're on the drugs? Sorry for being such a dimbo about this   but its my first IVF.

*Bobo * and *Ash * - really hoping that its better for you girls than for me. One of us must have some good news to share, it's the law of averages... Sending you    and    as well as some    during this horrid 

Jem
xx


----------



## Heather 5 (Feb 6, 2007)

hello all
can i join you ladies,  had ET 4th 2 day 3 embies, due to test 18th.  This is my 3rd & last fresh cycle so hoping for graet results
Heatherx


----------



## fiona.smylie (Jun 10, 2008)

Please can someone help me I am going out of my mind with worry and disappointment......I have had AF pains on and off since Wednesday some times more painful than others and yesterday I had some bleeding but not much, it disappeared as the day want on but today it has happened again and I have pain also, my test day is Tuesday....does this mean I am getting my AF and there is no point testing.

I posted the above earlier today but have not had any response to it,was just wondering if anyone could help or advise me as this is my first treatment and I may be a bit dim to it all. I am really glad for everyone with BFP  but little old me is here all on my own feeling as if no one cares...please help me I am going stir crazy


----------



## Aich (Apr 29, 2002)

Fiona,

I will reply-not sure if it will help. I have had multiple miscarriages and twins and then a singleton. With my singleton-Finley I used internet pee sticks extremely early and got faint positives which turned darker. I always test 14 dpo anyway (although this time much earlier) and 2 days b4 testing got sludgy brown goo-and a bit red and pain. The next day the pain was bad enough to need painkillers and still brown and red. My tests were getting darker, but I was in quite a bit of pain-more niggling rising and falling. The next day onwards the pain got better and of course I had my son-although bled pretty much for the 1st 15 weeks from 6 weeks and also with my twins. When I had my miscarriages I didn't get pain till I lost and that was always at 5 weeks-pretty typical I now know of someone with my killer cell condition. I'm afraid the only way of knowing is to test, because as you know pain and brown/red is also the syptoms for the witch-this isn't something you can guess.

Good luck and please as hard as it sounds try not to worry!

Luv
Helen
X


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Fiona,

Sending you a  . The 2WW is horrendous isn't it? 

Unfortunately Aich is right, the only way of knowing is to do a test. AF pains and early preg pains are the same/similar, and many people have bleeds and go on to have healthy pregnancies. So it could go either way for you....

If your test day is Tuesday then not long to go now - and you should definitely still test

Keeping everything crossed for you,
Laura
x


----------



## SleepyT (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi Fiona
You poor thing, dont feel like no-one cares . I think with this thread there is so much going on people are reading lots of posts at once and replying to maybe one or two. 
Never never think it's not worth testing. AF pains and shows of blood are not a sign of tx being unsuccessful. Not at all.
It's so funny cos if we have no symptoms, we worry. If we have some symptoms we worry. If we have loads of symptoms, we worry!!  

Look at me, I tested Sat got the BFP I dreamt of and still not convinced! We are so aware that things can go wrong that even when it all seems right we panic that it's not.
I feel like a really ungrateful BFPer! (Made up a new one there!!) Because the shows I've had are making me think it must be wrong. I've had a horrible weekend, stayed in bed holding my cramping stomach - and I got a BFP for Gods sake!!

Stay strong and believe it can happen to you and that this is your time.
Have some chocolate.....always does the trick  
And I'll be looking out for you tomorrow hunnybun xx


----------



## fiona.smylie (Jun 10, 2008)

Thank you to all you lovely ladies who have replied both in personal posts and on the board.

Well sadly the blood got more and more it is mixed in with a very dark brown colour but there is so much red blood now there is no mistaking it as my AF. I am so sad I never thought I would feel this way, I know I never got to meet my 3 little babies but it is still difficult not to feel the loss. 

DH and I have no plans to try again as it is so expensive.

I genuinely wish everyone of you who have had BFP a very happy and healthy pregnancy and everyone else on their 2WW that they will get their hearts desire  

 to everyone.

Love Fiona


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello to you all

Haven't been on here since fri so to many to reply to.
Congrats to all BFP
 to all BFN

This is going to be the longest 2 weeks of my life.
I'm feeling really positive about this month, DH said not to get my hopes up but i told him i want to think its going to happen, positive thoughts are good to have, 

had the odd little tummy pain sunday and i am stunned to report that I HAVE gone up a bra size to a D cup      DH brought me 3 new bra'a on sat, the only upside to clomid. Hope they don't get to big before pg 

They feel different to more solid and heavy. weird feeling  

Well much love to all

Bex


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

*fiona.smilie* so sorry Hun this game is so cruel sometimes take care of each other,
and i wish you both all the best in what you decide to do next. this is our last time too
for two reasons 1 i dont think i can keep putting myself through this time and time again (3rd cycle)
ans 2nd as you said the costs

sending you both  

Sam xx


----------



## JemJem (Mar 4, 2008)

*Fiona * - I'm so sorry to hear your news as I too am having a lot of blood and I know how hope fades fast when you're presented with such evidence.  Are you going to test tomorrow anyway?

Sending you big hugs    and praying for the miracle for us all    

Jem
xx


----------



## SleepyT (Aug 13, 2008)

Fiona, promise you'll test anyway. You must, even if you believe AF has come you need to test and report it to your clinic.
Don't give up yet. 
Let me know how u get on x x


----------



## georgia2 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hello- my first post on this thread. Reading some of the posts made me smile- the 2ww really is murder, and I'm only 2 days in- think I'll try to hold off testing until the official test date on 18th Sep, having read some of the experiences of early testing on here. Good luck to all. 
Fiona- sorry about your experience.


----------



## Bewley (Oct 14, 2007)

HELP!!!

Sorry for lack of personals but head is in a spin. Test day was due tomorrow but as embies would be 14 days today I did hpt this morning, well two, and both negative. Obviously thought it all over but went for HCG blood test today and had a level of 9 !!!!     Don't know what face to make as it seems miscarrying. The nurse said still some hope and need another blood test wednesday, if its doubled then could still be viable despite being low. Very scared now as don't know if fools hope. 

Has anyone had this situation before or know anyone who has? So lucky had the blood test or never would have known that had implantation (never had implanatation take place at all). No chance it is a false level fortunately as didn't have a hcg trigger. The thought that would have stopped meds and lost this chance even though very slim one is awful. 
Googled to try and find some info and seems that at 14 days after conception in our case ET, levels can vary from 5-450 but nurse said is low chance with such low level and that they don't see this situation very often but she has known one case where level low like mine and went on to full term. I just don't know how rare that is, is it like hoping you win the lottery  

I appreciate that its unlikely anyone can help as fairly unusual it seems but if anyone can give me any info or know of this situation will be eternally grateful as the next 48 hours seems a very long time!!

Thanks for listening
Bewley xx


----------



## Starz (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi Bewley, 

This happened to me following an IUI in 2006.  I did a hpt which was negative, but HCG was 6.  I then had repeat blood tests done later in the week - it went up to 76 and I think I ended up starting to bleed about a week after my AF due date (my AF lasted 3 weeks).  THey kept checking my bloods and my HCG finally dropped back down to normal.

Sorry this isn't probably what you wanted to hear - I was told it was an early m/c or biochemical m/c.  THe only positive was it showed that things can happen.  I now have an 18 month old and am in my 2ww for no. 2.

I hope you have a happier ending - Good luck


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Fiona* ~ i'm so very sorry hun  Sorry your post was missed too....sometimes the thread moves so fast and posts can be easily missed. Be kind to yourself 

*Hi Ashjee* ~ did you test again today?

*Bobo* ~ you're still early....hope it turns around for you  

*Bewley* ~ I can't help you hun but I hope that your levels continue to rise.....really  for you.

*Sam* ~ welcome to the thread....hope you had a good weekend too hun. Lots of luck  

*Cath, Georgia and Heather* ~ welcome to you all too.....much luck for your 2wws   

*Jem* ~ try not to worry too much about the symptoms...could mean anything hun. everything crossed for you  
*
Bex* ~ hope these are good signs 

*Sarah* ~ sounding really good......congratulations 
*
Sarah (SAZ)* ~ congratulations to you too hun 

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## sarah1968 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello Ladies

Well it's the OTD today so I did a test at 04.30 when I woke needing a wee, then another one at 8.00 and they were both  

I did ring the clinic, because I wasn't sure if I could celebrate because of the bleeding I had. She said the bleeding was implantation  and as I have had no bleeding since Sat early am, then I haven't MC and I am pregnant.

Feeling very blessed but a little anxious, need to get through the first scan and then I will relax a bit.

Thank you all so much for your support.

Wishing you all the luck in the world and praying that your dreams come true.     

Sarahxxx


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

sarah1968      well done

sam xx


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

can you update me please OTD 19th sept 

cheers Sam xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Great news Sarah, congratulations!!

I'm also still testing positive on OTD (this morning) - have been testing since Friday!
Just hoping it sticks around now - the 3WW to first scan begins....

Laura
x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Laura and Sarah ~ congratulations!!!!!  

Wishing you both very happy and healthy pregnancies 

Sam ~ will go and update now for you hun 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## JemJem (Mar 4, 2008)

Dear all,

Thanks for all the support, but sadly its getting way beyond spotting now, even though I've upped my meds. Implantation bleeding for this long is very unlikely and it's probably only the drugs suppressing the next AF. 

I know I'm only 9 days past transfer but I did a test today and it was a BFN. Although this is very early, the cramps and bleeding are more than enough indication for me anyway. I just did the POAS to show my DH that it's all come to nothing. 

*Bobo * - hoping that you're having a better time of things than me. Go prove the statistics right, babe, by getting a BFP. 

Good luck to all others on the . Wishing you all lots of 

Jem
xx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Sarah and laura thats fab news, 

Sarah, what day did you have implantation bleed ?

 to all on this rainy day

Bex


----------



## cheese&amp;pockle (Jul 23, 2008)

Hello All,

Sorry for being so quiet for the past week, work has been very busy.

So the last 2 IUIs didn't work, mainly due to the Clomid making my lining too thin.  I changed to Tamoxifen this time round and the lining was "nice and juicy" according to the doctor (sorry TMI).  So one, poor, lonely follie turned up on the right ovary which is all I have to work with this time.  DH's sample was pretty good so we went ahead with the IUI yesterday.  I was a bit nerved by the fact that it was only CD11 yesterday but the follicle was 28mm by then so I had to have the HCG injection to hurry things along.  Feels weird as it is so early.

Anyway, testing is 16 days time according to the clinic, bad enough waiting for 14!  Testing on 24 Sept.  I have read a lot of the stories here on FF and the best action seems to be to wait for the testing date...some BFPs have come out of that so lets hope that everyone gets some of the luck!

DPO 1 is hard already! Felt some funny pains in the pelvic area already and stomach area feels very tough, other than that, very little symptoms.

Congrats to all those recently getting  
Big hugs to those not so happy right now.
Good luck to those trying to keep away from the pee sticks!  

Nav x


----------



## sarah1968 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello Bex

I had my implantation bleed on day 8 for a few days.

Sarahx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

cheers lady

I could be day 6 at most, have been having sharp little needle pains in my tummy today

Any feeling i'm wondering if its a sign    Grrrrrrrrrrrr hate this waiting

 to you

Bex


----------



## JemJem (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi,

To all of you who've been through this before, can I ask you to share your expertise, please? Before I abandon this cycle completely (the bleeding has been getting heavier each day since Saturday), I thought I should get a blood test done.

Forgive my ignorance   , but would a bloodtest on Thursday (12 days after ET, including day of transfer, and 17 from EC) show a result one way or the other??  I'm just looking for any glimmer of hope before I stop taking all these drugs and wondered if this was too soon or would show something if there was something to be seen.

To all of you on the 2ww,  

Jem
xx


----------



## Starz (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi All, 

I just had a BFP!!!!! am really pleased as it was only our second IUI (last time took 5, although only 2 at BCRM).

I had AF type pains on day 4 and 5 post IUI and then was really ratty and emotional for most of the 2WW.  Day 9 had AF pains really badly and thought i'd had it, but they passed and I went past my normal 26 day cycle.  Did a hpt today (a day early) and got a BFP!

Congrats to all with a BFP, good luck to all those on that awful 2ww and   to those with a BFN

Starz


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Jem,
Oh I am so sorry to hear about the bleeding - could it be implantation   I have no idea hwta that even means but see it wrote here a lot !!!  I think you have asked a very good question and I would think at 17 days after EC something would show up 

I am going to test on  Thursday - I live in a small town so have to drive out of town to but a test and I will be away on Thursday.  I have just got sore boobs and some cramping but at times its worse than others.  Nothing else at all but I am not sure if these sympltoms are the progesterone or is it my head just making things up 

I think if I were you I would have a blood test before I stopped any drugs.

I am trying to find a clinic that will do a  blood test for me.  I think it will be either Thursday afternoon or next monday before I can get to a clinic. I have been awake sone early morning worrying about running out of progesterone , geting blood tests done and about what the results will be.  

Great news to see some BFP - good luck to all you girls. 

    

BoBo


----------



## alexkeys (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi all

Congrats to those with 

 for the  

No symptoms here, not sure if that's good or bad.............

Just trying to stay sane!

Alex


----------



## Heather 5 (Feb 6, 2007)

hello ladies
wel done to all you  
and so sorry for you  my heart sinks every time i read about one of you it takes me back to ther cycles,  you put it to the back of your mind untill your back in this 2ww then all the emotions come flooding back to you all.
heather5


----------



## batley1 (May 8, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Congrats to all those BFP's and so sorry for all the BFN's - just gotta keep tryin laydeez!!

My test date is 12th and I am needing some positive vibes. have been feeling quite sick on and off for past 5 days and boobs v sore. got really bad AF pains for a day in week one but no show. I keep getting slight AF pains now and am hoping all this is a good sign but am worried all these are side effects from the drugs.

I've been taking oestradiol valerate and cyclogest for a few weeks now, could these drugs be causing my symptoms? Please help someone I'm going mad.

Lisa x x


----------



## alexkeys (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi Lisa, I had the same symptoms on my first week of 2ww (slightly worried about total lack of symptoms this week), I think the drugs cause the same side effects as pregnancy which is not helping anyone!  My clinic have prescribed me 1x 75mg of aspirin per day "for the nausea" they said.  I am taking 2x cyclogest and 2x cyclacur per day.  Don't worry too much about AF type pains, I had very strong AF type pains until about week 10 when I was pregnant with my son.

Good luck for the 12th, I am the 13th.

Jem - sorry about your bleeding you must be going out of your mind, I really think you should still test, I have heard of a lot of people bleeding then finding out they are pregnant.  Can you phone your clinic for advice?  Hang in there it's not over until you get the BFN.

Alex


----------



## alexkeys (Apr 8, 2008)

Am feeling the urge to test early........it's so hard to resist
what is the earliest anyone has tested with a BFP?  My embies are 11.5 old, is that too early?  Does anyone know?
Alex


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Alex,
My OTD is the same day as you and I'm trying my hardest not to test early if I can.  This morning I nearly tested when I got up by chickened out at the last minute.  I'm nervous of testing but nervous of waiting til Saturday too!!   

Have you had any symptoms?  I'm getting AF type feelings every now and again since last Wed/Thurs. 

TMI sorry - had creamy CM for a while now although last couple of days has been less, also really bad stomach upset the last 2 nights and last night I felt like I had some kind of bug as well as I felt sick and was shivering too!!  This morning have woken up feeling ok although very tired.

What does that all mean? Has anyone had anything similar and got a BFP?

Lizzy - can you add me to your list? It's IVF and OTD 13th Sept.  Thank you!

Laura
x


----------



## alexkeys (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi Laura, I wouldn't worry too much about symptoms (I have had similar although I have none now which is a bit disconcerting) from reading all the posts it sounds like everyone has had them.  Don't forget EC is quite invasive so I wonder if the pain is something to do with that (here in Cyprus they put you out for the whole thing which is much better than being awake!)

We should be strong and not test early (I know easier said than done).........

Good luck for sat, what time will you get your results?  I am going to a local blood testing clinic if I get there early I should know by 12 

Alex


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm doing a HPT at home.  Good luck for your's too, I'll let you know


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Alex, 

I tested on the morning of day 10 past 3 day transfer and got a BFP. I wouldn't recommend testing early though - it was a moment of madness for me and I couldn't believe it at all. Then spent the next 4-5 days terrified that it wouldn't still be BFP on official test day (yesterday)

Thankfully it was, but to be honest I didn't save myself any pain or stress, if anything I made it worse! So don't test early, just hang in there

Wishing all those waiting to test the very best of luck
Laura
x


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS (Aug 5, 2005)

cardifflaura said:


> I'm doing a HPT at home. Good luck for your's too, I'll let you know


Good luck Laura!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Just to update you all, I did my HPT this morning (2 days early) and got a BFP!!  Quite nervous now though and worried about it going ok.
Also the indicator on the clearblue digital said 1-2 weeks where I should be just over 2 weeks now. Should I be worried or could it just be late implantation?

Can't quite believe it??!!!

  to all still waiting to test and    to everyone


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Thats fab news yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

can't imagine how it must feel knowing ya pg.

take care lady

Bex


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Got my day 21 blood test on monday  

My temp went up this am to 36.9, went up to 36.8 6 days ago, ov ? (normal temp 36.4)

hoping this is a good sign 

Bex


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Sounds good Bex although I did 9 months on clomid I didn't temp check at all.  I know it's got to go up though the day before OV.

Good luck


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

we've got 6 months of clomid them in Jan a go at IVF, as i turn 36 in june, we only have til then to get free go at it, after 36 no free go    feel like time is running out.

I saw fellow dog walker this am and he told me they are pg and due in Jan.
I asked how long they had been trying and he said oh only a month and happened  
Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr its not fair

Bex


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Bex,
My advice would be to do only about 3 months of clomid then move on.  I delayed far too long as did 3 months on clomid about 4 years ago too.  The cons I saw initially said to do just 3 months then the next one advised me to try a few more months.  I feel that it wasted time.  
I know clomid works for loads of ladies.  I am 35 in November so very pleased to have my BFP today before I hit 35.  And this was my free NHS go too.

Also, I don't know about you but I found clomid to be soooo stressful.  All that making sure DH was ready for action at the right time and all the time! IVF has been absolutely fine, no side effects, no pain, just a long 2WW!

Good luck


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Jem* ~ how are you getting on....did you have your bloods done?

*Hi Babyflint* ~ welcome to the thread...loads of luck for this cycle  

*Lisa* ~ sending you some positive vibes, bubbles and much luck for tomorrow  

*Bobo* ~ hope you got good news today  

*Alex* ~ try and hang in there until OTD hun xx

*Bex*  Not fair at all. What dog do you have hun?

*Laura* ~ welcome and congratulations 

*Starz* ~ congratulations...fab news 

Hope everyone's ok,

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Cheers for advice laura

Lizzy I have 2 dogs, both mutts, Tilly is a lab x jackrussle, she's my lap dog, size of a spanial.
 yes i know and the mum was the lab, she lay down, dirty girl  

Megan is a collie x breyard, not sure on spelling( hairy black thing) she's black and tan and hairy, looks like a disney dog. but totallt mad and mad on balls and sticks  

Thank god for my dogs as they get me up early for walks and gets me out and fit ish

Bex


----------



## GuitarAngel1979 (Sep 8, 2005)

hi ladies! 

As of three hours ago I am PUPO!  Had 2 grade 1 embies (8 cells each) put back today at Reprofit in Czech Republic  All very exciting! 

Hello to everyone and looking forward to hearing your good news! Anyone else testing on Sept 25th?

amanda x


----------



## JemJem (Mar 4, 2008)

Dear all,

It's a   for me.  AF arrived with a vengeance last night, so even my approach throughout this week ("Denial is not just a river in Egypt"), so my mum, DH and I decided to end the madness and not to put myself through further disappointment with a blood test.  Instead, we're spending the money on dinner out tonight, and a long overdue drink.

Thanks to you all for your kindness and your support during this torture of a 2ww. 

Wishing you all   s very soon.  To those who are also grieving at this time - I'm with you there girls    , and truly believe that if I hadn't found this site, I wouldn't have even had the courage to try IVF. 

Jem
xx
xx


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Jem,
So sorry to hear your news.  Take care


----------



## alexkeys (Apr 8, 2008)

Jem - sorry to hear about your   

Laura - Congrats on your   I can't believe you tested 2 days early here's me trying to be strong and holding out till Sat!  I might as well wait now only one full day to go am actually feeling quite calm at the moment.

good luck to anyone testing tommorrow

Alex


----------



## Sarah xo (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi Bex

Im day 7 and had a few shooting cramps today  aaaahhhh hate this wait.  its torture.

my OTD is 20th, had transfer on 3rd.


----------



## batley1 (May 8, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Well, further to my crisis a couple of days ago about the side effects of those darned drugs estradiol valerate, I had a a sneaky look on the internet and low and behold all of my symptoms are in the list of side effects. I was actually starting to think I was def pg as I had all the same  symptoms as when I was in my 2ww with Amelia.

SO I DID THE DEED and did an early test last night and this morning and it was a BFN. We're disapponted but we realise how lucky we are to have our lovely little girl as it's such a lottery. We've decided no more treatment...... that's it, my body can't take any more!!

Still gonna do the proper clinic test tom morning but i think it's only a formality.

I am a bit peeved that my clinic didn't warn me of the possible side effects as i feel they have been giving me false hope. I truly have felt very ill. (scary what the drugs are doing to us!!)

I feel so much better now i've got all that off my chest. 

Good luck to all those of you still waiting.
Lisa xx


----------



## cath73 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi ladies,
I did a test yesterday morning and got a   so spent yesterday gutted. Planned our next tx in Norway. The only niggle is that my AF had not really started, so this morning to draw a line under it, did another test and got a !!!!!!!  
Still in shock! Really early days, but cautiously excited!
And as for symptoms, the ONLY symptom I have had is feeling like AF is due, so no symptoms at all really. So ladies on the 2WW stop analysing every twinge xx


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Congratulations Cath.  I got my BFP yesterday which was 2 days before OTD!!  Very exciting.  I haven't had many symptoms either except some AF type pains.
Well done & wishing you a very healthy pregnancy.


----------



## SleepyT (Aug 13, 2008)

Jem I'm so sorry 
Sending lots of hugs. It's such a cruel ending. It drains you emotionally and physically. 
xx

Congrats to all BFPers! Good luck with your pregnancies and babbas xx


----------



## cat68 (Apr 11, 2008)

Congratulations to all the BFPers  and so sorry to the ladies who got  . I hope that you will try again when you are ready, it's hard I know. 

Mean't to post on this thread a few days ago when I got a BFP but posted everywhere else on FF. It's early days for me and I'm wary about of my early m/c from the last tx. But I'm happy as my blood test on Monday revealed a good hcg level. Got another blood test on 22nd. feels a lifetime away!!

Love
Cat  xx


----------



## Mandchris (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey All

Hope you dont mind me joining you.  Have done a week of my 2ww following DE IVF at IM Barcelona.  I test 19th and since transfer Ive been crampy I know its due to the progesterone but its not the most pleasant.  Im having more AF type cramps today DAY 7, so who knows!  Just hoping to keep my sanity !

Anyway sorry to read the BFN    I do believe its is a numbers game on this rollercoaster ride
Ladies with a BFP CONGTAUALTIONS!!!

MAndy


----------



## mybaby (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi ya Mandchris and ladies,

I'm testing on 20th September, can I join as well?

Hows it going for everyone?

Cat, cardifflaura, congrats to you on your BFP.... lots of sticky vibes to all of us....

Jem - so sorry honey, take some time to relax and to come out of this...

mybaby


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

hi, im PUPO from today, test date 27th - so can i join please!!


----------



## batley1 (May 8, 2005)

Hi ladies, 

Further to my early test yesterday I did my clinic test this morning and it was as we'd suspected  a BFN.

But, when I rang the clinic to give them the news they said that I need to do another test on Monday if my period hasn;t arrived by then as it could be a late implantation. (They were also concerned about the weird side effects I've had from the estradiol valerate and said they'd never had anyone else with them before - how bizarre!!)

Has anyone else heard of this or had any experince of this before? I just feel that I'm clutching at straws and the AF will probably come soon.

They also said they need to rule out ectopic pg - yikes!!

Congrats to all you BFPers!!!

LisaXX


----------



## mybaby (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi DivaB, welcome when is your test date? mine is on 20th September, 7 more days to go and then I would know whats up with my embies?


Donsbabe, welcome, how're you doing? I have no symptoms except the first 4days after ET!!! Going    

          to all of us on 2WW....


----------



## alexkeys (Apr 8, 2008)

HI everyone well I am a complete wreck now
Blood test is due today but just did a pee stick and it was   can't believe it with 4 embies on board!  but then I have just read about Cath who tested BFN one day and BFP the next!  so clutching at staws but it's not looking good is it.

Alex


----------



## Chedza (Jun 14, 2008)

Alex
Just to say  . You are not alone- I got BFN yesterday . Ist go and IVF/ICSI. 
Chedza


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

Hi, 

Chedza - so sorry about your BFN

alexkeys - keep the faith, how did your blood test go?

mybaby- i am still tender from ET, also crampy but ive been crampy since EC so im not panicking about AF pains yet.

batley1  - hope you are ok


----------



## cath73 (Oct 3, 2007)

Alex, Hope your blood test showed good news. You should def have hope!


I am worried today as have had some dark brown spotting. Stopped now I think, but very scary. Clinic says could be AF, could be nothing so not feeling that great..........surely it can't be over aftere 1 day?


----------



## Doodlebug (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Just wanted to say Congratulations to everyone with  - fantastic news and hope all keeps going well for you.

To everyone with   sending you     and wishes for the strength to overcome your sorrow.

I had our 2 little beans put back yesterday (fri) both were good quality 7 cells, which is better that we had before, so I am staying positive and happy in the hope that the beans pick up on this and want to stay!!! 

I am due to test on 23rd September - and that certainly seems a long way off at the moment!  Just praying that I make it that long (last time I got   3 days before test date.

So just wanted to wish everyone all the best of luck who are testing soon, may the   be with you !!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Congratulations to everyone with BFP's, it gives us all hope. I can only imagin how you are all feeling! My first IUI this month, test date 25th Sept if I can hold on til then! 

I had a slight mishap earlier when I went to the loo and found some (very light) pink sticky discharge. As its only day 2 after my basting I wondered if anyone else had seen this before? Just to put my mind at rest 

Big Hugs to the BFN's, I am holding out hope and sending out positive vibes to everyone.


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Am I in the right place my OTD is 29th Sept?

George x


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hiya, yes you are in the right place. I tend to start at the back of these posts 

I am testing on the 25th so fingers crossed for both of us. Is your stomach in knots as well?


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Sammy - yes, i feel like i'm in dream land at the mo. have to go back to work tomorrow so will proberbly spend the day looking vacantly at my screen   

Are you in work or chilling at home?

George x


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

I am at work. I had my 'basting' on Thursday and took half a day off to put my legs in air (even though this makes no difference whatsoever!) then went back in on Friday.

I am glad I did or there is a high chance that I would have sat at home and drove myself mad at every twinge (a bit like I am this weekend). DH is away so its just me on my own freaking out at everything but then calming down after I have found the answers on here.

 to you, I am going to update on the 25th no matter how hard it is (although I really am praying for a BFP)


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello ladies.

Just a quick hello and up date, 

I have added a temp charting ticker, check it out v interesting, I have been feeling really odd these last few days, (.Y.) are really big and heavy, have funny stretching feeling in tummy when i reach for stuff,

 really hoping its our month, my temp chart is looking good and showing all the right signs,

Was very brave on fri night and met up with the Bristol gals on here for a meal, all so nice and so good to talk to people who understand how ya feeling,

Well hope ya all ok and have a fab sunday and   and   to all testing 

Bex


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Okay, I cheated and tested early. I couldnt stand the test calling out to me from my cupboard. I had a very light  , now I know its very early to tell but I do feel alot better for testing.

I am fully prepared for it to be a false positive after all I have tested very early but at least it has taken a slight edge off my constant worrying and my stomach being in one big knot.

Wont be testing again until the 25th and I am   that this time it will be me xxx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Naughty lady but v exciting for you,   is right.

mine testing on 22nd but will prob test early as can't wait.

 to you

Bx


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi everyone!

I'm back again...although I think you are all different people now? Just had basting today so due to test on 28th. Preparing myself for the madness that goes with this 2WW...

Good luck to you all  

sammysmiles- I'm sorry but if you had IUI after a trigger shot like Ovitrelle then its prob a false positive as the trigger is HCG hormone which is what shows up on a HPT. And its VERY early!   Stay positive though    

Saskia x


----------



## marinegirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Would be great to have a cycle buddy for the countdown!
marinegirl x


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Not been on for a while.  I'm now on day 12 of 2WW.  Test date this Saturday.  Av been doing fine but getting the better of me now. When do you think would be the earliest date I could test.  I go to Ninewells and they make you wait 18 days.

Congrats to all those who got BFP's
Good luck to everyone who is testing soon.

Axxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi everyone, sorry I'm being a bit slack at keeping up at the moment  Hope everyone's ok 

*Jem* ~ very belated hugs hun.....sorry to see your news 

*Chedza* ~ many hugs to you to....take care 

*Lisa* ~ can't really help you but you could try asking on Peer Support. Hope Monday brings better news  

*Alex* ~  did you test again today?

*Aikybeats* ~ i'm not really one for advocating early testing but OMG they make you wait a long time!!!!!

*Bex*  at your dog. I saw an ad for Alsatian/Jack Russel crosses once and did wonder 'how' They both sound lovely though. I've got a hairy collie/lurcher....funnily enough a toddler once called him a 'junkyard dog' in the park which I found out was from Lady and the Tramp 2 so I guess I have a Disney dog too 

*Amanda* ~ hi there welcome to the thread....good to have a Herts Girl on here  Lots of luck to you  

Welcome to *Sarah xo, Mandy, Mybaby, Donsbabe, Doodlebug, Sammysmiles, George, Saskia and Marinegirl* ~ welcome to you all, it's fab to have lots of newbies on here. If you've not seen it already then the 2WW list is on page one of this thread. Much luck to all of you         

*Sammy* ~ i'll be sending the    hun. Everything crossed for you  

*Mybaby* ~ what tx are you having and I'll add it to the list 

*DivaB* ~ welcome to you too ~ what day do you test hun?  

*Cath* ~ wow!! Congratulations. Some spotting isn't uncommon hun, how are you doing now 

*Cat* ~ congratulations to you too hun.......wishing you a very happy and healthy pg 

*Keepinghope* ~ hope you got good news today and lots of luck for *Doodles* tomorrow    

Take care all, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Mandchris (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey fellow 2wwers

Its my 40th today and I allowed myself a glass of wine, Im bad!  Anyway just about holding on to my sanity, test date Friday.  I did HPT 2 days ago   I knew it wld be negative, it was a twin pack, so im saving the other for the OTD.

My current symptoms 
Boobs less sore, (nipples still sore)
cramping until Friday, then a little this eve (not sure if its my bowels though) but that feels like AF too)
Im quite snappy
Im tired.
All the symptoms that the progesterone can cause  

Anyway Good luck and babydust to all 

Mandy xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

HAPPY 40th BIRTHDAY MANDY 

Hope you had a lovely birthday hun 

Everything crossed next Friday will bring you a fabulous BFP  

(I won't even mention the other pee sick.....wayyyyyy too early!!)

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Morning everyone

was VERY bad this am and did a pg test, bfn   I KNOW, way to early but couldn't help my self

I'm up early as woke up at 2 for the loo then again at 4 with a head ache right in my right temple, still got it now, like the ache i had last month? 

Sat hear with a cupper sweating like a crazy lady  

i also have af pains and tummy still bloated   a deep ache and some little sharp ones.

Don't feel great this am. got my day21 blood test at 9.30

 to all

Bex


----------



## marinegirl (Aug 5, 2008)

hi sammysmiles and guitarangel

noticed you are testing on 25 september like me.  will it be a blood test in the clinic or pee stick at home?  will be doing the pee stick at home then going into the clinic for confirmation.

good luck everyone

marinegirl x


----------



## mybaby (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi

Lizzy - I am on day 11 of 2WW with DE IVF 2 embies onboard testing on 20th september

Aikybeats _ My otd is on 20th sep, so fingercrossed   

Fireopal - how's everything going with you!!

Mandchris - Belated birthday wishes you, how did the day go?

sammysmiles - stay cool and keeping praying for BFP, but you're too brave to test early   

Nothing much from me, except for a few abdominal twinges which makes me completely freaked out... 

lots of babydusts to all of us


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr nurse really hurt my arm with blood test  

head ache gone but still really bloated and tummy pain  

Also DH said yest that my skin felt really soft, have noitced it to on my chest ? anyone else had this ?

day 12 after temp went up, driving me mad WANT TO KNOW NOWWWWWWWWWWWW

 to all
Bex


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hang on in there Fire Opal! Only a few more days to go until testing.  I am sending out lots of   to you. It seems like a lifetime but when you have 7 days in the sun how quick does that go?  

Let me know how you get on, it all sounds like positive signs at the moment. Fingers crossed for you and lots of baby dust xx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

cheers sam

thank god for this site as i would be climbing the walls with out it.

All signs are good and have said to dh that i don't know why but i think i'm pg
If i'm not its going to be a long way to fall  

Bx


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi marinegirl,

Thank God I have found someone testing on the same day as me although I have enjoyed readiong about the other girls with BFP's. Its nice to know we arent alone in going up the walls ha ha.

Fire Opal think positive, you are doing the right thing. I am thinking that even if this month isnt my month I will know what to expect next month. You have to think positive about the whole experience, it will make our little bundles of joy all the more special when they arrive and make us cherish the pregnancy as well when it happens.

I am excited for you though, my Sister-in-law is currently expecting after trying for 18 months and she said she also knew within two days that we was pregnant so you may well be correct.

Lets keep the positive thoughts going


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

i feel silly as how could i know i was pg. never been before
just think it  

Bx


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Maybe thats why, because you body is going through changes that it has never experienced before so you feel slightly different. My Sister-in_law started with sore breasts and slight stomach cramps whereas she never has these symptons even when AF is looming.

However I always experience sore breasts and cramping when I am due on so everyone is different. It all depends on what feels different for you. I think throughout the whole experience we all get to know our bodies so well that anything different is bound to spark off some questions.

Nothing wrong with a bit of excitement and positive thinking though is there?


----------



## Chedza (Jun 14, 2008)

Just wanted to say 
EVERYONE WHO  IS GOING THROUGH THIS     

I WENT back to work today after my BFN and found out that the lady (yes this is very sad I know !!!)
who I sort of measured by infertility against -like ..."she has been trying as long as me ....I am NOT alone "....I was EVEN going to talk to her about it all the other day .....you know reaching out to another potential FF person but .............she is pregnant ...........just about finished me off.....had to go sit in car and wail  
I could literally feel the tumbleweeds and desert grow beneath and around me and people disappear into the fertile distance ........
Anyway trying just to accept my lot rather than burst into tears all the time.
Chedza


----------



## Mandchris (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks so much for the birthday wishes.  I had a lovely day, gave myself permission to have a glass of wine too, but just the one!   .  

Well im day 10, I was reading other posts on here and read symptoms i had comparing myself with someone who just got a BFP,
Symptoms,  still AF type pain,bloated, sore boobs on and off, snappy, and achy legs.  Soooo what did i do, I went and got the HPT (the other of the two i bought last week) and tested again!!!! bloomin BFN, what did I expect?

Im just fed up now, how stupid am i? 

Hope your all hoping up, I officially insane!

Mandy xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Chedza - just wanted to send you a huge  

I know this is so so hard for you, and I really feel for you. Sometimes it feels like the whole world except you is pregnant....but things will change for you too. Pls hang on to hope....and don't feel bad about feeling sad in the meantime,

Thinking of you,
Laura
x


----------



## Chedza (Jun 14, 2008)

Laura

Thank you for being soooo nice- am really really trying to feel like that . Younger sister now trying too- she is 32 so galvanising my reserves of inner steel (NOT !!) for the news - how bitter and twisted am I Can see it now - me doing IVF and she giving birth - oh the joy  !!!!cannot believe what a cow I am !!
Chedza


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh Chedza hun, it's so hard isn't it?

My sister (2yrs younger) has 3 little ones, including the newest addition who was conceived the month I started having IUI....so in the time it's taken me to get to where I am (and I feel truly blessed to be in this position now, I really do), my sister has had a baby....

But you just have to keep the faith and stay strong, and come on here when you need to let your feelings out to people who know exactly how hard it is,

You take care, 

Laura
x


----------



## Chedza (Jun 14, 2008)

Dont laugh - wish you lived down the road then I would come for a brew !(and another hug !)
Why oh why dont I have touchable friends like you ?I REALLY want to believe it will happen for me . 
Bless you xxx 
Chedza


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Chedza, I feel your pain I really do  

I told my DH over a year ago not to tell me if anyone we know is pregnant. I was sick to death of stories like got caught straight away and we werent really trying etc etc. I have 5 friends currently pregnant and they are all due within a few months of each other. I feel so left out and cant help but think to the future when the mums all get together and I wont be invited because I am not in the club or they take pity on me and think it will be too hard on me.

My Sister-in_law got pregnant after trying for 18 months and I am really happy for her but when they came round to tell us and explained that after trying for 18 months they never thought it would happen I felt like screaming "TRY 4 YEARS!!!". Life does seem unfair sometimes but I promise you will start to feel better soon.

Try to stay positive and think of all the things you have to look forward to, I adopted 2 kittens a few months back as I wanted something to love   They really help me through the hard times and I feel calmer having them in my life.

I am sending out lots of love to you and lots of    You really arent alone in those thoughts, we have all been there xxx


----------



## Chedza (Jun 14, 2008)

Sammy
tHANKS lovely lady - It makes me breathe more easily to know that women out there actually get me. 4 bloody years -   .I am in Manchester xxx
need friends like you guys xx I mean ladies - lets be politically correct.
Chedza


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Not sure if this will work but found this site and it has loads of details about other ladies dpo

http://community.homeandhealthtv.co.uk/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/556101191/m/601104991/p/3

Good reading

FO

 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Chedza* ~ i'm sorry hun...tough day 

*Aw Bex* ~ too early hun 

*Thanks Diva and Mybaby* ~ i've updated the list for you 

Hugs all round everyone....take care,

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Chedza, we all have crappy days. Lets hope tomorrow is a better one, have a good   then pick yourself up and think positive. If we didnt believe it would evntually happen then we wouldnt be going through all this palava (plus we would saved a fortune in hospital parking fees, bus fare and petrol LOL)

I am in Bolton, so not too far from you. Where are you being treated? I am Leigh and they are brilliant. Really supportive

Thinking of you lots and sending lots of   and a big   xx


----------



## SleepyT (Aug 13, 2008)

My lovely Chedza. What a horrible time you're having. I'm nodding at nearly everything you and sammysmiles are saying.

I'm now being told by friends & fam who knew about the tx, that I'll prob fall pg naturally now. Uh-huh, they have it all worked out.    But I know they're just trying to make me feel better and they don't really know what to say. It's very hard for people who haven't tried for a baby for years, to understand the emptiness you feel.
All my friends are on 2nd and 3rd children now. Honestly, I am wayyyyyy behind. And I know what you mean about gauging yourself with someone else. And then they get pg. 
It's awful cos I'm not a bitter sort of person at all and not a jealous person either. But everyone should be able to have a baby - it's reproduction for God's sake!! All species can do it. You don't hear of an infertile grasshopper do you? ?    

We'll have good days and bad my lovely, yesterday was def a bad one (not helped by the fact someone at work announced - I think I'd go home!) but today might be better.
Try and keep smiling my love.
xx


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

morning all.

I had ET in day 3 of fertlisation ( on friday ) and today will be day 5 of 2ww. Including day 1 as ET.

So my embryos are 7 days old - right?

*Anyway, i was just wondering when they hatch onto the womb lining?*

im driving myself crazy here, im so positive all the time thinking about the future but then i have a negative thought, my stomach lurches and i come down to earth with a bump!!

THe only symptoms i have are the first few days i was crampy like AF pains and very tired. Now these have gone, but i do from time to time get various different pains in my stomach, back and sides.

No spotting yet but my gums have started to bleed everytime i brush my teeth. 

Ive no idea when AF would be due either??


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Donsbabe,

I am in the same boat as you. Constantly analysing pains etc etc. I started with light nose bleeds over the weekend as well which sent my mind into overdrive! I would be due on my period this Thursday if it was a normal month but as it is I am not texting til next Thursday.

When are you testing?


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

next saturday the 27th


----------



## doodles4 (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm afraid I was a BFN.
Have to start again next year


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Donsbabe I am the 25th. I will send out lots of     and    for both of us. 

xxx


----------



## marinegirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Chedza - I know what you mean about everyone else seeming to find it so easy.  My best friend and my brother both have two children now aged 2 and 3 and there I was thinking that we would have children around the same age, well that did not happen.  One of the most gutting days in my life was when an old flatmate sent EVERYONE in her address book an email saying that she had just had twins complete with photo.  To be honest I have never spoken to her since and erased her email from my list.  I am thinking that if I ever do manage to get pregnant I will be very careful about who and when I tell, certainly not a blanket email to acquaintances because it is very insensitive.  FF is different because we are all going through the same thing.

Sammy - fingers crossed for us on the 25th, still have not got a reply from my clinic so asuming that 2 weeks after EC is correct.  Will you be doing a blood test?

Donsbabe - I get the abdominal pains too. Are you on 2 x 400mg cyclogest morning and evening?  I find symptoms worst immediately after.  Implantation takes place 7 to 10 days after EC I read.

marinegirl x


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

i am 400 mg once a day, i do mine in the evening


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Doodles - so sorry to hear it's a BFN for you.


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

I am doing a HPT on the 25th then I have to call the clinic with the result. I am very emotional today, hormones everywhere. A colleague brought flowers in today for some one here to say thank you and I started filling up. Another is getting a hard time at home and on asking her if she was okay, again started filling up.

Add that to my symptons of nose bleeds, sore boobs, cramping and now tears! I am falling apart, one big walking hormone. I call them phantom pregnancies (like rabbits have) as I always come on at the end of the month. 

Stay positive!


----------



## VeeBee (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Just wanted to say I really, really sympathise. I was the first of my five best friends to start triyng for a family three years ago and now they all have kids with one ready to give birth in a couple of weeks. I'm now into Day 8 after a FET and experienced two days of pregnancy symptoms which have now completely gone.  I just know it hasn't worked and I'm devastated.   I just hope it all comes good for us eventually and wish you lots and lots of luck.  Would love to hear from any of you. Have posted loads on my 2WW as I have been really down and have had no replies as yet.
anyway take care. I'm off for an non alcoholic beer and to pretend I'm drunk !!


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh Veebee,

You poor thing. I bet you are also going out of your mind :-( Thats the worst when you post something and keep checking the replies and there is nothing there. 

If you have a look around the site you will find lots of stories from women who were convinced it hadnt work as they had no symptons, or they wore off and they got a BFP.

Hang on in there, and dont go too crazy on that alcohol free beer  

Lots of


----------



## marinegirl (Aug 5, 2008)

doodles - just wanted to say that I am really sorry, but it seems looking on FF and also from my consultant that quite a few people really do get pregnant naturally in the cycle immediately after tx when the body is more relaxed!  hope that is the case for you and there will be no need for tx next year.

sammy - saw that you already have a positive, congratulations!  I have got my ps just sitting there but I just want to enjoy being PUPO while I can so will wait until 25th.

getting really annoyed with my clinic, create health, for not answering my calls today or yesterday.  as it happens i worked it all out for myself thanks to FF but still not too impressed.  decided to meet a friend for dinner this evening to get me out the house and think about something else, she knows nothing about the tx.  noone who has not been through the 2ww can really understand it, not even my mum who keeps telling me to just enjoy being an aunty as if ivf had never been invented!  but it has been invented and it gives us hope...

marinegirl x


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Sorry i havn't got round to learning all you names yet   

MarinrGirl - your comment to Doodles made me smile - after my 1st MC i fell pg straight a way afterwards again!!! sadly it ended in an eptopic but it is funny how you body work   . Hope you get you clinic sorted out!

Question - I feel like i'm coming down with a cold at the mo. not sure what effect this is going to have on 2ww, what meds i can/can't take why now   

George x


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hiya Ladies

 to everyone that has finally got the much deserved BFP's

Sending a BIG    to all the BFN's....Dont give up hope!

_*TMI coming up*_
Im 7dpo but since 2 & 3dpo i've had sore nips, cramps (& a fair bit of cm on 3,4) 5 & 6dpo i had really uncomfy cramps, sore nips. Today (7dpo) ive still got sore nipples, the cramps arent as bad but im achey all over?! oh yeah y'day & 2day when i clean my teeth, my gums hurt  (which has never happened before)

Has anyone else had any of these symptoms & still got a BFP 

Thanks in advance
TK x


----------



## GuitarAngel1979 (Sep 8, 2005)

veebee, just wanted to say hello and to stay positive sweetheart. It isn't over yet, so do not write yourself off just yet. State of mind is also so important - we have to support one another when one is down. So, consider yourself picked up! I will carry you as far as I can 

So far so good with my 2ww. I don't feel too anxious. Have had light cramps that come and go, but I feel those when I am on the drugs anyway. no other symptoms apart from bloated belly (could not button my jeans today!) and sore breasts earlier today, but that seems to have gone... I suppose we could all drive ourselves nuts trying to overanalyse our symptoms. My doctor said 'during the 2ww,,,just enjoy life!'  That is what I am going to try and go.  I have actually enjoying being PUPO. It is the closest to being pregnant I have ever been.  So, I am thankful for  these two weeks. 

Thinking of you all ladies. test day the 25th for me  
Amanda xx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

hello to all

v excited as just got call from clinic, about my day 21 blood test, last month it was 38

This month 76  yoop yoop yoop go eggies go 

Feel sick today and still got back ache

 for monday test

 to all

fo


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Fire Opal that is so exciting!! I am sending out lots of   to you. I bet you have a smile on your face today dont you?

Good luck for Monday, I am getting so excited for you. Big   

I woke up in the night with a heavy feeling down there so God knows what that means. I am enjoying being PUPO though, DH is treating me like princess at the moment (of course he usually does LOL)

Sammy xx


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

marinegirl said:


> sammy - saw that you already have a positive, congratulations! I have got my ps just sitting there but I just want to enjoy being PUPO while I can so will wait until 25th.
> 
> I wouldnt take too much notice of that positive, it was very early and I suppose part of me just wanted to see what it would feel like to have one (it felt great!). My official test date is the 25th like you, so fingers crossed for both of us xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Doodles* ~ ever so sorry hun.....it's really not fair 

Be kind to yourself xxx

*Hi VeeBee* ~ you're probably better off posting on this thread hun as this is where people are chatting  Loads of luck....what day do you test?  

*George* ~ hope you don't get that cold......paracetemol is the only thing you can take 

*TK* ~ have a look here: *2WW Symptoms that went on to a BFP*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0;viewResults

Well done *Bex*  good news 

Love and luck and HI to everyone else,

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## sammy1521 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi All,

i am new to FF, and these message boards...i have been reading everyone's messages but unable to send one myself...not sure why.  Everyone sounds so lovely and positive...not sure that i am.  You all sound so brave and i am envious...i would like to join the 2 week wait group...and maybe be some support to some of you or at least be around people who understand...

I am in my 2 WW, day...Day 9 from ...whats the abbreviation for egg retrieval of our 1st cycle of ICSI.  Its been a roller coaster to say the least...but i don't have to tell you girls that...My outcome day is the 23rd and i look in my box of pegesterone cream box everyday to count down...

My family has said the right things but i know they dint understand...my Brother and his wife (again not sure of the abbreviations) are due in Feb, and my cousin is due in January...

The last 9 days have been like Veebee said...what i call - the closest i have come to being pregnant...and the funny thing is i cherish (and curse when my fat clothes wont even fit me) my bloated belly...cause i think thats what it will be like...does anyone else do that? Or am i truly going insane.  

lately i have been feeling painful cramp in my belly at night on the side where i don't have an ovary...and i remember my bbs (did i get that one right??) were more sore at the beginning? 

Sending best of wishes to you all who have upcoming tests...and hugs to those of you have recently tested...

V


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Sammy,

I am another Sammy on here as well on my 2WW. We all have bad days but thankfully there is always someone on here to cheer you up or have a good old moan with. I am sure I could match you moan for moan  

It is hard and I am analysing every single twinge, and am more aware of any changes in my body. Every month I tell my Husband I am having a phantom pregnancy because of all of the twinges sore boobs etc etc in the hope that one month it may be real. I am praying   for a BFP on the 25th and if it isnt I know I can count on everybody here to support me and pick me back up and dust me off.

I also am not too clever on the abbreviations yet, only been a member since last week.

Good luck with the 23rd lots of   and   to you

xx


----------



## SleepyT (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi Sammy, welcome to FF.  
I'm still fairly new but found the site at the beginning of my tx back in July. It's been an amazing place to be, everyone is so friendly and supportive. Gets to the point where you don't bother talking to anyone else cos they don't understand as much  

Wish you and the other Sammy and all the ladies in waiting on here a BIG FAT GOOD LUCK for you BFPs.
Try and enjoy the 2ww, even when you think you're going mad just say "it's probably cos I'm pregnant!"  

Spk soon peeps x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Sammy ~ welcome to FF, good on you for posting hun 

I've added you to the 2ww list.....if you've not seen it it's on page one of this thread. I'll leave you the link to the 'words and meanings'......that should help a bit with the abbreviations. Either that just ask away and we'll help you out on here...

*Words and Meanings*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_glossary/Itemid,202/

Loads of luck to you....it's really tough when everyone around you seems to be pg. I really hope it's your turn for fab news  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## sammy1521 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcomes...

Thanks to Sammy and SleepyT for making me feel normal....

What do you to pass the time? i'm a planner by nature and i am to scared to plan for a BFP (??) cause my DP (not married YET) is superstitious...so i dont know what to do with my head...becuase i dont know about you guys but I am dead tired...so i'm not up to doing too much...

And family (can you tell ive been holding this stuff in for what seems like forever!!!)...i cant get through to them....just today i got a 'funny' email from my sis-in-law (who is preg) about being preg...im already not speaking to her because of her insensitivities...I wanted to scream...what do you guys say?

I have more....
The bloatedness...do you ever feel like people are looking at you at work and wondering if your preg?  I am soo scared that they will ask me....  Honestly im so bloated and have gained enough weight, i would think i am...  Does anyone else feel this way?

Sorry for the ramble...just over the moon that i have a place to talk...and know you will understand.

cheers,
ps...what is babydust?  or is it fairydust?


----------



## SleepyT (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm laughing here Sammy, you're great!

I thought I looked pregnant at work DEFINITELY. There were days I'd be at work and my trousers weren't done up!! And with me having so much time off for appointments etc, they def smelt a rat!! 

It's hard not to plan for a BFP - anyway why not?? You are PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise) so lap it up!
The way I see it, if the unthinkable happens, you'll be disappointed anyway (to say the least) so you may as well spend the 2 weeks thinking happy thoughts. It certainly does no harm. Do things you enjoy, relax, eat, and laugh as much as you can (it's good for it!)
The 2ww is a crazy time but I didn't realise how exciting it was until it was over. So fill ya boots lovey!

As for insensitive family members, we can't do anything about them. Many of us have somebody - in my case it's a very good friend though. I used to feel hurt but I don't anymore. Because children aside, I think I am a happier person that she is. And one day I will have my baby too - then what will she rub my nose in?  

Ramble away, we're all ears!! I'm going for a new hairdo right now - will catch up with yous tomorrow
Desperate Housewives tonight - you're sorted!!   xx


----------



## sammy1521 (Sep 16, 2008)

I never thought of undoing my trousers...that might make them more comfortable...thanks for that thanks SleepyT.  Enjoy your pampering tonight, nothings better then having someone wash your hair.

I forgot to mention in my last post...thanks LizzyB for the welcome as well...it was wierd seeing my name on the list...its so official.  Its almost like the less people you tell...then maybe its not happening...but the more into the cycle your in...and the more you tell, the more real the whole journey is...we have told so little people...mostly out fear of reaction and out of having to then tell them how we are doing along the way...i guess.

I have even lied to my mom about what day we find out, just to give us sometime to deal with it, without the calls...or pressure to tell them....

How does/did everyone else deal with sharing their news after the wait...either good or bad

(sorry girls...told you ive been keeping it in...)

hugs and wishes,

sammy1521


----------



## catmadblonde (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi all,

I had my embryo transfer today, i had two frozen embies which thawed fine and had them replaced, ( natural cycle) so im here to join you all on this dreaded 2 ww.
I am due to test on the 2nd october, so im just hoping A/F DOESNT rear her ugly head.

SENDING       VIBES TO ALL.XXXX


----------



## GuitarAngel1979 (Sep 8, 2005)

hi ladies, 

I had my ET last Thursday. Today, I am so bloated... my lower tummy close to the crease where my thighs are is puffy and swollen on either side. Is this a bad sign?  Also, I did not get a implantation bleed.....  Bit worried as this is my first go at IVF.... 

can anyone reassure me?  Feeling tearful.

amanda xx


----------



## GuitarAngel1979 (Sep 8, 2005)

thanks diva. i think i just need a good cry and to stay away from the computer for a while....this 2ww is just horrid.....


----------



## svb (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi Girls.

Just popped in to say hi.  
I'm testing next week and this 2ww is driving me insane!!!!  
I'm 8dp5t today and was very bad and did hpt this morning. BFN. am hoping that will change over the next few days.

I usually post on the Summer Sizzlers thread and noticed one or 2 of the girls over here.

I thought I would be better this time (3rd 2ww) but I think I get worse with each tx!!!

With you all on the bloated tummy, stomach cramps, etc. But I suppose they're all symptoms for either way!

Good luck to all and any tips for keeping sane?

Sarah xx


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

hey sarah im a sizzler!!!

hi also to the  new sammy!! I also have had bloated days, although its not every day... today i was out with my pal at the shops and i was so bloated. I just had on a tight jumper and ended up with my hand on my "bump" as if i was pregnant..... i was just getting the practise in!!  

Ive had no spotting yet thankfully, i hope thats not a bad sign, still unsure as to when my 2 embies were latching on to me, i had EC on the 9th and ET on the 12th. so do i count day 1 at EC or ET?? if its ET im on day 6 of 2ww, if its EC then im on day 9


----------



## svb (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi Donsbabe

Day 1 is the day after ET so you're on Day 5.
I'm on day 8 today so you're a few days behind me.

Just checked Sheet on Sizzlers thread. You test 2 days after me.

Good luck with the rest of tx.

Sarah x


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

only day 5?? i was told to use day 1 for ET if it was in the morning mine was at 11. Och not that it matters, i am what i am!!      

Good luck to you too xx


----------



## svb (Aug 18, 2008)

Sorry Donsbabe!!!
I know that extra day will seem an eternity!!!


----------



## sammyjochick (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Ladies mind if I you all? Thanks v much to Lizzy for sending me over here!

I'm on day 7 (or 8?) after having a medicated FET last wed. Feel really different this time  - but no real symptoms that couldn't also relate to AF!! - trying to convince myself its worked, but as DH points out I've spent every month for the last 5 years thinking I MUST be pregnant!!!   Makes me smile when people ask 'but what if you're dissappointed again- HELLO  - What do you think I am every month? At least this way I feel like I'm trying!! 

Just eaten half a loaf cake and an M&S Sheperds pie for 2 - is it really any wonder I feel bloated and very sick 

This is the last go though - just think that this will be the right time to stop. DH never really bought in, not that he doesn't want a baby, he just can't get the whole IVF thing - although he's been fab bless him but I think I'll have to play ball now if we dont get our BFP. Anyone else been in this sort of situation? 

Congrats to everyone on this thread that's got thier  and loads of  to those who haven't ...

This site has been such a god send - bizarre how easy it is to share here when sometimes it's so hard with your nearest and dearest!


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi, i'm also on the crazy path of the 2ww! Had ET on Monday, responded poorly to drugs but decided not to cancel as was worried that next time i would get no response at all! Feel grateful to have ended up with one embryo (even though i'm over 40 and could've had 3   Feeling a bit short changed  

I test on 1st October. Will be at work though, so will have to do it when i get home in the evening - don't think i'll be brave enough to do it before work!

 good luck everyone


----------



## Heather 5 (Feb 6, 2007)

Hello ladies
testing tomorrow but know the answer AF came this afternoon,  well I surpose It let me down more lightly,  this is the end for me,  Good luck to you all.  I wish you all well and lots of   
I will still look to see how you have all done,
Heather5


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Heather

So very sorry to hear your sad news. Hope you and dh are ok.   IVF is so unfair isn't it.

Take care and wishing you lots of luck in whatever you have planned for the future.


----------



## sammy1521 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi donsbabe,

I had to laugh at your post about your hand on your tummy....i do that too and look in the mirror at my bloatedness...even if thats all it is...its all i know...at work i cover it up...but at home im soooo proud of it...i feel icky but proud...silly hey!

Heather....i am so sorry to hear your sad news....hugs and many prayers go out to you.... 

last night while i was sleeping every time i stretched out i got this striking pain in my right side...to the point i woke up...i scared me to the point i dreamt i had an absest (sp?).  Does anyone else have that?  

hugs,
sammy


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Sammy,

I have also been experiencing slightly pulling sensations and stretching where it feels as though I am going to pop something!! I have alse had really strong AF type pains that have making me feel nauseous. I just want an answer either way!! I am no longer enjoying being PUPO and just want answers  

I am also still have crying outbursts and constantly peeing. Has anyone else suffered these symptons?


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi ya Sam 's

When do you both test ? 

I feel just the same as you both, I'm day 14 dpo, 

when i stretch i feels like i'm pulliing on strings, keep burping today, feel a little sick

All week have had really detailed out there dreams  
Oh and my skin feels really soft, itchy skin, the list goes on, If i'm not pg then i'm falling apart


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Fire Opal I have been the same!

I test on the 25th (this time next week) and dont think I can wait anymore :-( I know a test now would bring up false results. I wish I had a time machine!!  

I have also got really soft skin on my chest now and last night dreamt I had gotten breast implants. Because my boobs are already sore it just added to the realness of it. I think we are in the same boat arent we? I keep searching the site for answers and get nothing. 

If you find any answers then let me know. I did read on a post about a few ladies who have had really strong AF pains and thought it was over then on later posts they were BFP. So its still hopeful

xx


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi everyone. Thought I would join you across here.

I had a FET yesterday.  I had 4 frosties but only 1 survived the thaw (a grade 2, 4 cell). Hopefully it'll be good enough.  

I'm due to test on the 2nd October and it can't come quick enough.  I'm really annoyed because I had OHSS after my EC in May, I didn't get anything put back and had to wait for a few months.  There was a perfectly good grade 1, 8 cell embie I could have got back but it had to be frozen and then didn't survive the thaw yesterday.  

Good luck to everyone
Susan
xxx


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

hi susan


----------



## sammy1521 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi Susan, good luck with the 2ww...sorry to hear about your embryos...i dont know about you but we had 5 eggs but only ended up with 2 embroys and i felt so protective and attached to them...you must feel a sense of loss to the ones who didnt make it, so i am so sorry...

Fire Opal & Sammysmiles.....i feel exactly the same...thankgoodness i am not losing my mind...after i wrote my last post i could of swore my AF was here and then just after i said it outloud it went away and i felt nauseous....i am starting to get spots on my chest...and leg aches...and a funny feeling in my nose...not necessarily a sense a smell but an irritation...its like it comes and goes....and if i told anyone else they would say im imagining it...the crying thing....im brutal...i cry watching adverts...or when the dog does something cute....

like you i wish i could fast forward...but on the other side...if this really is the closest i will come to being pregnant...then...i dont want to rush it at the same time....is that silly


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Sammy,

Theres three of us in the same boat then   What date do you test again? Sorry, losing my memory is another sympton of of my (phantom) pregnancy  

I have also got a funny nose at the moment, it has started spotting blood and feels as though it is about to pour with blood sometimes. If I dont get a BFP at the end of the month then I am going for a full health check because there is obviously something wrong ha ha

Roll on the 25th I say, if you look back on some of the other 2WW testers eg June, July etc then there are plenty of people on there with the same symptons as us but obviously they have had their results by now so there are some (kind of) answers out there. 

We may have fertility problems but I feel like we belong to an elite club now, only the special girls need apply   

xx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Sam's 

we aren't going mad  , are we     

had to clean my teth at lunch time as my louth feels like when you wake up with a hangover, rotten yuk

I'm the same if i'm not preggers then there really is some thing wrong with me.
If i was an animal i would have been put down by now  

have just got really sharp draging pains in the low back of my tummy, I don't like it  

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr roll on Monday 
I really wish i could now by saturday as i'm going to see my gran in hospital (a bit old and nutty) and i really want to be able to tell her that i am pg before she goes. life is so cruel

FO


----------



## sammyjochick (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Heather so so sorry about your BFN - look after yourselves   - thinking of you.

I've just tested again - and not surprisingly it's a BFN - its 8dpt so I know I really shouldn't have but I was in Tesco and the pee sticks ganged up on me - I bought three packs - just for the OTD, yeh right! 

I've managed to find a few threads where an 8dpt BFN turned positive - and I figure that at least this way I lose a little bit of hope every day rather than losing the plot entirely on the 24th...

trying to foster some


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Same here, I just want to know either way. I am trying to think positive and think if IUI doesnt work this month then at least I know what to expect next month and wont drive myself as mad with it all, although I bet I do though!  

Just read a past post (will try and fins it to quote from it). A fellow FF who wrote that she was having AF pains that were that severe that she was waiting for the bllod to arrive (TMI). Anyway she did a test on day 14, convinced herself it hadnt worked and it had. She got a BFP and was utterly shocked.

So the moral of this story is there is hope for us all with pains, twinges, doubts and tears.

Hang on in there! Fire Opal you have only got a couple of days to go, please update me as I am crossing my fingers for you   and saying a little prayer xxx


----------



## svb (Aug 18, 2008)

Heather - Have posted on the Sizzlers thread. So sorry to hear it hasn't worked out for you this time.

Sammysmiles - Think you did the same as me, tested early, only mine was BFN. I tested 8 days post 5 day transfer.
OTD is now 23rd Sept. 

Sammyjo - Am totally with you on the pee sticks. I wish I hadn't bought any. Have had to make sure when I woke at 5am that I went to the loo or otherwise if I had waited til I got up would've been tempted again. 

Fireopal - Are you not tempted to do 2 days early?

Sammy1531 - I cry at adverts too sometimes, particularly the baby ones. 

Susan - Fingers crossed for you! You only need one!

Moth - You've done the right thing. A girl over on the Sizzlers thread only had one and just got a BFP last week.

Up until now I've had no symptoms whatsoever, but last couple of days have had twinges and AF type pains.
I really need to hang on now as long as poss before testing as I know I will be hugely disappointed with another BFN.

Sarah xx


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi, I've just been reading your posts and i guess it really does send you around the bend on the 2ww! I'm only on day 3 so i have a lot to look forward to in the next 2 weeks  

Susan, sorry to hear about your frosties, but it really does take only one! (Positive thinking as i only ended up with one embryo myself ) One of my friends at our clinic just got a BFP with one frostie -so keep up the pma! 


Good luck for your otd's.


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi ya Sarah

 i've been weak already, I tested wednesday bfn

Might go and buy a couple after work and do one twm am, 

If i go by when my temp went up (ov) I could be 15 days pg so think it could show now

FO


----------



## sammy1521 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hiya,

I test on Tues Sept 23rd....i keep using the pregesterone cream i have left in the box to help me count down...

I just told my DP that my nose was all wierd and he said...i gave him a cold...he's lucky he wasnt standing infront of me when he told me...i coulda...mmm... 

I think the hardest part of the wait will be this weekend....

i havent tested yet because i am too scared...right now i live in fantasy world...but if i test then...it might be over...im so scared to know.  I left my DP a note last night (he worked late) and signed from me and the 2 embryos...not sure if they are both are still with me....but i need to think they are....or i would lose it.... 

Im the same as you....if im not prego i am getting a check up as well...sometimes im steaming hot and the next minute i am freezing...

I am so happy i found you guys!!!


----------



## Corrinann (Sep 19, 2007)

Helloooo ladies - 

- was wondering if I could join you - I had FET today and so now start the 2ww !

Corin x


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Sammy1521,

Its a relief to have some one in the same situation isnt it? I find it really hard to talk to friends about it (because half of them are pregnant already!) plus I hate to see the pitying look in their eyes. I have told my best friend who is nowhere near ready for children and is a great support for me and obviously my DH. He thinks I should stop over analysing things but I cant help it, I am desperate for signs!

Everytime I have a twinge I want to text him to see this baby is driving me mad (PUPO!!!) but I have to stop myself in case I am not pregnant and I have to tell him its a BFN.......... again! Does that make sense? Its nice to know we are all having the same feelings, apprehensions doesnt it?


----------



## feistygirl (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi 

I'm on day 8 of my 2ww - I'm currently living on cloud 9.   I've decided I'm definitely pregnant - twins - 1 boy 1 girl. Not going to test if I can resist it because I'm enjoying my fantasy way too much!  

I guess like everyone every little twinge has me wondering. I am sleeping for Britain which I've decided is positive - and I'm not just being lazy. I thought it would be a good idea to get the time off work but now I'm bored and just sit here fantasising about the nursery and very tiny baby clothes - think I might lose my mind soon.

Everyone is being really supportive but if - heaven forbid - it hasn't worked this time I'm going to fell like I've let a lot of people down! 

Anyway - I'm remaining positive - so positive I've booked dinner at a posh restaurant for the evening of 25th (my test day) to celebrate!

Best of luck to everyone    

Al xx


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Al - what an inspiration you are to us all.  You're so positive.  I really hope you get the results you deserve.     Good idea to have booked dinner for your test day. 
xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Feistygirl - loving your idea of booking something to celebrate!  I know i have the same secret fantasy you do b/g twins - not many would admit it!!!  I'm on day 6 and full of a bloody cold, so i'm hoping its not going to mess things up   

         to everyone!

George x


----------



## marinegirl (Aug 5, 2008)

george and al - I am with you two, because two embies were transfered on Sunday I am sure that I have got boy girl twins... and so is dh. we saw a couple of squirrels and were both thinking it was a sign that we would have twins.  oh would that not be an amazing thing to happen?  actually dh was a little nervous when three embies were transfered earlier this year (BFN) saying that triplets would be quite a handful.  I am so enjoying being PUPO that I will definitely not test before the 25th, in the past I never tested before the date and it was actually a longer wait without a blood test.  I have just had a 2 hour nap and am finding that the cyclogest symptoms are wearing off apart from sore BBs.  Whenever I get out the house and do something I completely forget about the 2ww as noone knows other than about 3 people so off to yoga now and acupuncture tomorrow to stay calm.  PMA vibes going out to all!
marinegirl x


----------



## rose08 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## Corrinann (Sep 19, 2007)

- hi all - I sounds like I have def joined the right board - mega positive vibed here 

Al - I feel better already - love you booking a meal out  

In general - how long have you all been told to wait before testing ? I am on day 1 today and told not to test untill 5th !!!!!!!!!! 17 days away !!!! aggghhhh

Corrin x


----------



## svb (Aug 18, 2008)

Corinann. I was given 16 days after a 5 day blast transfer which I thought was an eternity. I rang my clinic to double check and they've now told me I can test 2 days earlier.  Might be worth a call!?

Feistygirl - Loving your positivity!!    

Marinegirl - Wow you were brave having 3 embies transferred. I am over 40 so legally (at the moment) am allowed to have 3. It is something I may consider if I have to go through another tx.

Fire Opal - Good luck if you do test tomorrow. Let us know how you get on.  

Sarah xx


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi Corinn, i had ET on mon 15th and they told me to test Oct 1st. I had a 3day embryo transfer. So i'm having to wait 16 days. 

Marine girl - i signed to have 3 embryos put back but sadly only had one  

What's everyone doing regarding work during their 2ww. I am off this week but not sure what to do about next week.

Have you all just carried on as usual or booked time off?


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Moth,

I took a half day when I got basted then went back to work on the Friday. I have found it easier to keep busy as the weekend I found myself sat on the couch cradling my stomach!! Spring cleaned the whole house on Sunday and thanked God wor work again on Monday  

Cant believe I have only got a few days to test! Still analysing everything and searching for answers but I know I am only human. 

I love the idea of going out for a nice meal on test date. I think it will be a cup of tea and Eastenders for me either way with my lovely hubby stroking my hair (or my bump!!)

Has anybody tested today and posted their results?


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Heather ~ i'm so sorry hun......many hugs 

Hi Catmadblonde, Sarah, Sammy, Moth, Susan, Corin and Al ~ welcome to you all and loads of luck  

Amanda ~ how are you today hun? 

Sorry for the truly rubbish catch up but really hope everyone is ok  

Take care, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Cheers Sammysmiles

Are you nervous about testing? I think it's good to keep busy, have been sorting my photos, deleting ivf stuff off my laptop, and have stuck all my ivf info into a book - just so none of it is left lying around the house! (as is haven't told many people) So i've been quite busy, just not doing the things i normally do! I have an enormous pile of ironing to get through though! Can't face that just yet


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Well as I now flick between being PUPO then convincing myself it hasn't worked, I don't know what to do with myself :-( DH works away a few days a week so thank God I have got my kittens for company!

My best friend is on holiday tomorrow, my Mum and Dad are away for a month so I think I am going to be relying you guys a lot this week. I am not too bad at giving the advice, just not too good at following it :-(


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

It's a pity we don't all practice what we preach! I'm also good at giving advice but not so good at taking it!

I see this is your first iui, fingers crossed it'll work and it will all have been worth the wait. This is my first tx at the ripe old age of 41   Have been in serious age denial   I was just grateful to get the one embryo and make it to et, i would've been disappointed not to get this far and i'm very aware that some ff's haven't reached this point. So i feel lucky to have reached this stage but a little bit gutted that i only had 2 eggs / 1 embryo. But it only takes one as everyone keeps telling me  

Hang on in there, it's a shame everyone is away, personally i rather be on my own. Dp is around but we've not really sat and talked about it - think he's afraid of me


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

We are the same, lots of hand holding, hugging and high hopes have been our way of dealing with things. We both want a family, but never sat down and said “this isn't working, let's get help”. Bizarre eh?  I don't think words are needed sometimes are they?


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

No, i think he's seen all the research i've done, he knows i'll only do something once i've found out all i can and he's just happy to let me get on with things.  I don't think blokes find it easy to deal with or to talk about.  I did suggest that he tell at least one of his friends, just thought it would help him, so he told just the one i think. He wasn't even keen to tell his parents, think he wanted to finish the treatment, find out the outcome and then tell them. I said they should know, especially as he's an only child. Didn't seem right that my parents knew and his didnt. So i told them anyway  

Still feeling quite 'crampy' tonight. Have you had any bleeding or anything? I had a bit of bleeding, and i mean just a bit on night of et but have also had darkish cm (sorry if tmi). You drive yourself mad reading about symptoms other people have and really it means nothing! We're all so different. Don't seem to be having many symptoms from the lovely bum bullets though, other than a bit of wind   But then again, i didn't really respond to 6amps of menopur - i must have the constitution of a horse! Are you on pessaries or scary gestone jabs?


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

From everything I have read blood is quite common both when the implantation occurs and early pregnancy. I am still having stomach cramps and have been for the last few days like AF is about to visit but this is also normal (try telling that to my lurching stomach!) I am not having any pessaries, I have seen a few ladies posting about these. What are they for? Should I have had them with my IUI?


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Oh maybe you don't need them for iui, i didn't think about that. I'm on steroids daily as i had assisted hatching to help the embryo hatch out, and the pessaries are progesterone for your uterus lining - maybe it's dependent on what drugs you've had to take and what treatment you've had.  

What's the process for iui, what drugs did you have to take? I guess they still have to stimulate you to get extra follicles but is it a low stimulation as i doubt they would want too many?? The girl in the next cubicle to me had iui when i was there for et but she was really drugged up coming back to the room. Is iui similar to ec then? Sorry, been too busy researching ivf and icsi


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

MORNING LADIES, old and new

   oh dear did test at 4 this am bfn   i know but just can't wait til monday.

The temp thing is really important now as if it drops over the next few days thats my af sign, was up at 36.9 still this am, today i'm really itchy, my face, hair line and arms, have af pains also having to wash my hair every day as seems greesy, that happened to my sis when she was pg  

How is everyone today,

We're off down south to see my mum and dad today, so might not be about til sunday
Hope you all have a fab weekend and    and   for all testers

FO


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

FO,

I am with you, I also succumbed to doing a test as well (oh ok 2 tests, alright 3!!!). I got a   Sunday,  Wednesday and a  today. That serves me right! I consider myself told   

Good luck for Monday, I have my fingers and toes crossed for you although all the signs are good arent they? I still have an agonising 6 day wait   but I have my DH to keep me busy this weekend.

Update us first thing Monday!!        Have fun at your parents and hope you get to put your feet up 

xxxx


----------



## sammy1521 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi Girls....

This is me trying to catch up in posts from yesterday morning.

Hi to the new girls...i am so not good at names...sorry about that.

I wish i could be so optimistic as to book a dinner on the night of the test....i cant even get my DP to say I'm PUPO because he is suppertious...to the point where he was (half kidding) said last night that he doesnt want to even mention being pregnant until 12 weeks...just in case....i feel so bad for him...i know its cause he is just as scared as me....of course me begining the loonie that i am then said im pregnant, im pregnant, im pregnant...a hundred times in his ear...lol.

I took the date of retrieval until the day of implantation...sorry still cant crasp all the abbreviations.  Then come back to work...i thought i needed to stay busy and being at work helps me pass the time quicker...by the time i come home cook dinner, its another day past.  i think i may of taken the day off had work been stressful...  or i thougth my employer would of been more understanding.

Sammysmiles....i feel the same as you with friends and families...we went out a couple of weekends ago and everyone kept saying to us...whats new...and in my head i wanted to say...the most important thing...but just said...nothing...and everyone began talking about there kids and turned to us and said...when are you guys going to have some?? If looks could kill....all i could feel was sick in my stomach....and i went to the toilet....i never i answered we changed the subject...and left shortly after....

My brother & his wife are expecting in feb and i cant speak to them, everything is about the baby....there life and they havent even asked me...until my mom finally said something to them which then had them get mad at me....im at the stage where i have just shut myself off to people....its just too painful.

Thats why it helps to be here and to have this place....

Fire Opal....good luck on Monday....i test tuesday...so wishing you luck...


----------



## Tracy D Gough (Aug 26, 2008)

hi all

This is the first time i have seen this thread   i had my et on 17th sept so if i counted that as day 1 i'm now on day 3. I am trying to stay positive because its the only way i know i will be able to cope, i made myself ill waiting for my phone call to see if i had any fertilized eggs and kept thinking 'what am i going to do if none have fertilized' anyway it turns out that 9 out of 13 had which was that much of a relief i was shaking and  . 

Do you think i'm doing the right thing staying positive because if the worst does happen i'm going to feel the same if i stay positive or negative.

i am      we all get a BFP very soon

Luv Tracy x


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Oo Oooo thats fab news

when is your test date? its not good sign for me that i'm only 4 days away from otp and i get bfn, starting to worry

Oh my god i hope its my turn   i want this so much and really don't want to take any more clomid as it makes me feel like poo  

other sam, I told DH the other night that if i am pg i want to tell people straight away as if this is my only chance to be pg i want to make the most of it and if any thing goes wrong at least i've had a few weeks of knowing how it feels to tell people and get the fuss. does that make sence 

FO


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

FO,

Not too get too excited, the BFP could easily turn to a BFN. At the end of the day it is really too early to tell but I couldnt stop staring at that last test.

Will have to send DH out for another one but hide it from me until 25th ha ha


----------



## Tracy D Gough (Aug 26, 2008)

Keep thinking positive


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Sammy - thats great news       hope it works out for you!!!

Sammy1521 - i know how you feel about all the baby talk, my little sister had her 1st baby a couple of months ago and although i envy her i'm so please for her at the same time.  Just wish we both can have babys at the same time so they can play together when their older.

Tracey - keep positive   i was worried about the fertilisation too - i got it in my head something was wrong with my eggs! very scary time but now onto the next hurdle   

Fire Opal - totaly understand your reasons for wanting to tell people your pg.  

George x


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

OK im really scared now, i have no symptoms what so ever anymore. I had the cramping, bleeding gums and sore boobs but now my body is back to normal. Im hoping its not a bad sign. No idea when AF would be due so im checking everyday now.


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

DonsBabe - when's you OTD?         

Can i ask what's the deal with the bleeding gums

George x


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

OTD is saturday 27th.

Bleeding gums is associated with early pregnancy, i had them when i was pregnant with my son. However, didnt read anything into it as the progesterone is probably the cause of that.


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

DonsBabe - the reason i ask is i've got loads of mouth ulcers at the mo.  really sore too   i wont mind if its a good sign though   

George x


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

hi girls

we got a       today

Sam


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Jaynee,

Congratulations!! You must be on top of the world right now. I am so happy for you. One question though, how are you going to keep it quiet for the next few weeks? I dont think I would manage.

Sending you lots of good vibes and lots of  

            .

I dont suppose you could tell us if you had any early symptons could you? Maybe put some of us 2WW mind to rest?

Congrats again xxxxxx


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS JAYNEE!!!!!!!
        
You must be so happy.
Look after yourself
Susan
xxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Jaynee - thats fantastic news        make sure you take it easy!!!!


----------



## HR (Sep 13, 2008)

Congratulations Jaynee... Its so nice to know about BFP with others.
That also gives us more confidence.  Probably you could share the symptoms you had in your 2ww.
That would help the 2wwers like me 

Once again a big


----------



## rose08 (Aug 30, 2008)

LizzyB said:


> New home for you.....all 2WWers are
> welcome to join in for chat and support
> 
> Love, luck and babydust
> ...


----------



## Tracy D Gough (Aug 26, 2008)

congratulations jaynee on your BFP luv Tracy x


----------



## Tracy D Gough (Aug 26, 2008)

Just wondered if anyone can help me. I've just been to the toilet and had  jelly like cm. Has anyone had this while on 2ww, i had my et on wed 17th

Thanks Luv Tracy x


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Tracey, I have just had the same thing. It was like a clear jelly, stringy bit and some clear discharge. I had my basting on the 11th. I would also like to know what it is. I hope its good news!!!! 

Can anyone help us?


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi!!!!

I think...well I'm sort of quite certain...  that the jelly stuff is cervical mucus which is made more jelly like because of the cyclogest, its meant to make it more plug like from what I have read....hope that helps...good luck ladies x


----------



## Tracy D Gough (Aug 26, 2008)

i'm     that it is good news for both of us, how are you coping with 2ww?

Luv Tracy x


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Ooh, lots of action on this thread since last night  

Jaynee - fab news! you must be thrilled    

Sammysmiles   - naughty naughty doing all those early tests - but great news - i bet you still don't feel convinced even after 3 tests!    Hope all goes well on otd - you should be fine.

I won't be testing early, in fact i've been thinking about testing late   I am at work on otd and don't fancy testing before going to work, plus dp leaves for work 4.30. So i'm thinking that i will test when i get home from work as dp will be home too incase i am too chicken to read the result and then i'll book the next day off to celebrate the news       May sound a bit nuts, but don't really want to be around people at that time - bit nerve wracking - i know the old (and i'm talking a long time ago!) hpt's you had to do with your first urine of the day, but am i right in saying that they are so sensitive now that it doesn't really matter?

Hope everyone who's due to test is thinking plenty of


----------



## Corrinann (Sep 19, 2007)

Jaynee woooooooooooooooo hoooooooooooooooooooo congratulations xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx    

I def think the clear discharge is the medication - nothing to worry about x

Love to all - roll on the 5th for me - I want to test already ! Corrin  X


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks Tracy (sorry that I spelt your name wrong last time, is that another sympton ha ha). I am definitelt not testing early on my next 2WW, as it was my first IUI I flaunted the rules a bit. Now roll on Thursday, it feels like Xmas wondering if you are going to get the Bike you always wanted or just an apple and an orange ;-)

Good luck xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

professor waffle said:


> Sammy I had a clear blobby type cm when insterting a pessary, everywhere I had read that a creamy white cm indicated a BFP so didn't really pay attention to it. I think I got mine later than you but for me it did result in a BFP BUT everyone is different & I don't know of many ladies who had the same cm & went on to get a BFP
> 
> I really hope it's the same indicator for you


I just had this reply from Professor Waffl in the IUI general chat thread. I hope this helps Tracy?

xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

SammySmiles - i really hope im getting the 'bike' not another bloody 'orange'


----------



## Tracy D Gough (Aug 26, 2008)

i'm really hoping that means BFP. I promised myself that i won't be testing before my test day, just hope i can last until the 1st x


----------



## marinegirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Jaynee – congratulations. It means a lot to me to see another over 40 getting a BFP, well done!

Sammy – hopefully your early test result will be repeated on Thursday so no need to go through another 2ww.

Tracey – I will not be testing until test day (Thursday 25th) either.  Off to the coast today to get away from London and I will not be taking my pee stick or computer…

I thought I would have a luxurious long sleep alone last night before joining DH today, no such luck… I had cramps and night sweats and at the time was thinking “is this implantation?”  This morning the nightmare is over and as if never happened.  Has anyone else had night sweats as a side effect of cyclogest?

Marinegirl x


----------



## Sporty Sparkle (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi - I haven't posted to this thread before but wondered if anyone could help:

I'm only 7 days post ET - and I'm scared my AF is starting. I had some bleeding this morning first thing - it was quite dark and mucosy (sorry tmi). I thought perhaps it was implantation bleeding, but now it is more liquidy and more red.  Has anyone heard whether it would be usual for AF to start so early or does anyone know more about implantation bleeding?

I still have symptoms such as sore (.)(.)s - but that may be due to progesterone pessaries, and I feel sick - but that's probably due to worry!

Best wishes to all.

xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Sporty Sparkle

Sorry, i havn't got any answers for you       hope its implantation for you x x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Sporty, I dont want to be the one who brings bad news but my AF started seven days after ET on my first cycle and nine days after ET on my second. So it can happen. I do hope this is not the case for you and that its just implantation bleeding. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. Suitcase x


----------



## Corrinann (Sep 19, 2007)

Sporty sparkle - Is around the time fro a late implant bleed but is implant bleed not quite light ? Im thinking positive implantation thoughts for you xxxxxxxxxx Corrin x


----------



## Sporty Sparkle (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for all your support everyone - I'm still panicking and knicker checking frequently - bleeding seems to have subsided a little and pinkish now - this is such a roller-coaster emotional time! I wish it could be more simple!

I'll just need to wait and see what happens later today and tomorrow. In some ways if it is going to be unsuccessful, perhaps better to end sooner rather than later? On a positive note, I have 6 good quality embies frozen, so hopefully if this time is not successful one of them will stick on!

xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

DivaB

Thanks for your positivity.  Hope your deams come true in 2009


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Diva, i really don't know what to say other that i'm so sorry you've had a BFN but it's good to see you're already planning ahead. I guess ivf enables us to become great planners if nothing else    I hope you and dp are ok.

Marinegirl, great to see i'm not the only ff over 40 hanging around this thread (nearly 42   ) I'm also on cyclogest but haven't had night sweats but have really bad insomnia and constant headache (probably from lack of sleep!   ) At first i thought it was just my overactive mind keeping me awake, but i've actually felt quite chilled out this week but i just can't get to sleep.  I feel really tired but just lie there like i've been on an intravenous caffeine drip! I sleep for about 4 or 5 hours (nowhere near my usual 8!) and i wake up bright and breezy. I'm taking my steriods in the mornings just incase they affected my sleep, so it can't be those. Other than that, only other symptoms are cm slightly discoloured and just constant cramping in my abdomen. Deep joy!

Sporty Sparkle, i've read that implantation can occur quite late and that it can be either pinky or brown? Maybe that's what you've experienced.

Sammysmiles - how many tests have you done today


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Rose* ~ sorry to see you got a BFN hun......i've done this list for you. Be kind to yourself....take care xxx 

*Diva* ~ so sorry to see your news too....you keep strong as well 

*Donsbabe* ~ try no to worry (sorry, i just know i shouldn't say that ) Really symptoms or lack of symptoms can mean anything. Lots of luck  

*Sammysmiles* ~ looking good for you....not long to test day  

*Sammy* ~ sorry about your friends hun.......why do people always think it's their business hey 

*Tracy* ~ hi there and welcome to the thread...keep postitive if you can hun and if you can't we're here to send you some 
*
HR and Sporty Sparkle* ~ welcome to you both too and good luck for your 2WWs. *Sporty Sparkle* ~ how are you doing now....good news that it's eased up a bit. Everything crossed it's implantation  

*FO* ~ hoping you are having a good time away....hang in there til Monday hun  

*Susan, Saskia, Corrin, Marinegirl, Moth and George* ~ hi everyone...hope you are all having a good weekend 

*Sam* ~ congratulations......really fab news 

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Tracy D Gough (Aug 26, 2008)

thanks for your kind welcome, glad i've got ff 2 keep me sane. Thanks all luv Tracy x


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi Tracey, hope you're feeling a bit more positive today  

Hope everyone's having a good weekend. I very rarely drink at home, but i really felt like having a few drinks today  , think i was coz the weather was so nice   and i know i can't have anything  . Still, the moment passed! Painted the fence instead  

I know i don't know many of you on this thread but am thinking of those of you who've had bfn's  


Take care everyone, and keep sane!


----------



## Tracy D Gough (Aug 26, 2008)

morning everyone, sorry but if your eating breakfast stop now.... Ok prob tmi but on my day 3 i mentioned having a little bit of jelly like discharge and yesterday i had a little bit more. I went to the toilet today which is day 5 and there was loads. Does any1 know what this means? Someone said it could be pesseries and when i look it up on internet it says its a sign of bfp. But i think i'm too early to show any signs, i don't know, what do you all think, dont want to ring clinic in case its bad if you know what i mean. Anyway hope your all staying positive and good luck to any1 testing soon luv Tracy x


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

No more tests now til the 25th (ihave used them all ha ha). Had a walk around Boots yesterday and stopped the urge to but anymore, if they arent in the cupboard then I cant use them.   plus I feel the eyes of the law on me   

Got a really heavy feeling down below yesterday after we had gone for a lovely 4 hour walk in the hills so came back, put my feet up and enjoyed a lovely curry for tea. Feel all better today, really sore nipples but the cramps have gone completely. Very tired as well, it took all my strength to get up this morning and not looking forward to moving from the couch!

Still crossing my fingers and praying to God for Thursday, another friend told me she was pregnant yesterday. Thats 6 (yes 6) friends now who are expecting little bundles in the New year :-( Please let me be one of them

xx


----------



## Tracy D Gough (Aug 26, 2008)

are you getting excited about test day or are you a bit nervous. I'm too far away to think about it yet luv Tracy x


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

I just want to know either way to be honest. The wait is killing me, I was never any good at surprises. I also keep thinking that if I am PG then I then have another 2WW for the scan to find out if everythings okay. I am putting lots of pressure on myself as well to be PG because I have got so many friends already there and past the safe 12 week period and I it to be me so badly.

I am just so glad for FF and you guys, without this I dont know how I will cope with it all. I got your email as well, I have read the same thing so fingers crossed for both of us. The signs are looking good.

How are you feeling this morning? Has the bleed stopped? You know you can get implantation from day 5 to 12? I havent had any (apart from a pink sticky discharge really early on) so I take that as a bad sign but still trying to keep my hopes high!!


----------



## Corrinann (Sep 19, 2007)

Morning all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Am knackered !!!!!!!!!!!!!!- please let it be a positive sign      Am also being a freak and not wanting to do anyhting strenuous at all - even taking sheets of bed is stressing me out as have to lift them - OMG if this is what I am like just now !!!!!

Sammy - you being v good not testing again untill OTD - I used loads last time - it does mess with your head - but I will def test early myself - I have no self control (she says on her 5th slice of toast !)

Tracy - I think we could read loads into all our signs but untill the test strip says so its a waiting game - btu if you worried defo call clininc am sure they would not mind at all and its better than you worrying x

Moth - know what you mean about a drink x

Diva  

Sporty Sparkle - how are things now ? 

- have a fab Sunday everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx    Corin x


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi

Glad you're all ok!

I'm still in bed, was awake again till 4am, even had my 'relaxation' cd playing to see if that helped. I just cannot get to sleep   Can't see me going to work tomorrow, i'll be a right grump if i only get 4 hours sleep again.

Tracey, sorry i can't help with your problem as i don't put my cyclogest in the front door (if you know what i mean, i was told it would be too messy - sorry tmi!) i'm not excited about otd either Tracey, we test the same day - i wonder how some clinics ask you to wait 14 days and some 16 days as you had your et two days after me or did you have blastocyst transfer?

Hope everyone has a good day, i feel like i've done a days work already and i've not even got out of bed yet!


----------



## Tracy D Gough (Aug 26, 2008)

Sammysmiles- I haven't had any bleeding just the discharge. I read on here about how the Embryos are growing and they class the day of fertilisation day as day 1 so according to that i am on 6 then and my embryo should implant in the next 48 hrs.

Corin- I know its hard but try and stay relaxed and stress free 

Moth- do we test on the same day?

Sending lots of       to everybody and      we all get that BFP 

sending big       to those who have had BFN 

Luv Tracy x


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Think so Tracey - 1st Oct?


----------



## Tracy D Gough (Aug 26, 2008)

well lets hope 1st brings us both luck. I'm takin a sample to the clinic and gettin them to do it. I've had so many bfn's in the past i'm gonna try somethin diff lol


----------



## Lyns (Aug 29, 2008)

hi ladies, don't think I've posted on this page before! My outcome test date at the clinic is tomorrow. Had a helish 2ww. Felt fine throughout the whole two weeks but the anticipation was killing my nerves. anyway after two neg tests on sat morning and some spotting I realised that I don't think the IUI has worked this time. It was my first go! However my spotting has not come to much and I'm wondering if any of you ladies have been in the same position and gone onto get a positive?

My 2ww was up on sat - but the clinic does not test so thats why my test date is tomorrow. any feedback would be appreciated.

Good luck to all you ladies still to get your outcome x


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Lyns - no advice, but hope it does turn out to be positive for you       fingers crossed!


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Good luck Lyns!!!          
xxx


----------



## Lyns (Aug 29, 2008)

thankyou ladies! I see your test dates are still to come - so good luck to you and I'll keep my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Blown you some bubbles for luck


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello    i'm back             

Had spotting on sat am, then nothing and then again this am, just brown stuff now
tested this am and got BFN  

i'm in bits    wanted to get on line on sat and tell you but couldn't.
Feeling numb and not sure what to think, I really thought all the signs were right.
I feel lost 

This is going to be a long and testing journey    to all

FO x x x x x


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Fire Opal,
I'm so sorry to hear you got a BFN.  When is your OTD though have you tested early?
Look after youself and build back your strength for whatevers next


----------



## Doodlebug (Apr 15, 2007)

Just wanted to say fireopal - I'm so sorry!  I know that no words can make it better for you - but I'm thinking of you and sending you lots of  .

I have OTD on Tuesday (23) and am seriously stressed !!! Keep checking my Knickers (sorry Tmi)  (got stomach AF type cramps) and counting the hours.  

Just want to know now one way or the other so I can deal with it and move on with my life !!

Sending  and  to all.  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lyns (Aug 29, 2008)

Fireopal try and keep your chin up! I too am in exactly the same position but I spoke with someone who had what they call breakthrough bleeding, and she said it was like a light period - however she was still pregnant. My test date is tomorrow too and I too have had neg preg tests! I know how your feeling hunny! let me know how you get on tomorrow x


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Fire Opal, I feel as though we are in this togetheer and I admit I had tears in my eyes as I read your post. You are so brave to post so soon, a credit to your bravery that will see you through whatever steps are next.

I just wanted to send you a big   Dont forget about the people that have tested early and had a BFN the day before then a BFP on test day. It really does make a difference to those HCG levels.

Lots of love to you, I am going to blow you some bubbles xxxx


----------



## Tracy D Gough (Aug 26, 2008)

fireopal- just want to let you know that i'm thinking about you luv Tracy xxx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

I can't thank you all enough for your your kind words.

I was so happy that my ov blood test was so high. I had high hopes,
Dreding taking clomid again as i really suffer with side effects  

just dont know how i feel,   to all in the same place as me and   to all yet to test.

FO x


----------



## Corrinann (Sep 19, 2007)

Fire Opal - thinking about you and sending you much love now and luck for the future  

Lyns -  

Anyone watching Strictly Come Dancing ?

Corrin x


----------



## Tracy D Gough (Aug 26, 2008)

not watchin strictly,i watched xfactor last night tho and got really upset when that 18 yr old amy sang, the 1 who's mum died wen she was 7


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

evening ladies

anyone else really scared? last week i was really positive but as the days go on im finding it more difficult to have the pma.  Just so scared that af is on its way, im 11dpo so it would be coming in the next few days. Legs crampy, i always get crampy legs before AF, im in a panick that its all going to end soon..  

  

reall tempted to go buy one of those first response tests, the ones that can test really early. But i wont.


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi DonsBabe

Yes, my mind keeps swinging between positive and negative - its doing my head in!!!  I'm soooooo tempted to buy some tests but i know i wouldn't be satisfied with the outcome so i better just wait.....

Gotta try and keep the PMA going


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Fire Opal - i'm so sorry, please take care  

Lyns -   for tomorrow

I've been thinking i'm feeling quite sane at the moment but i have an inkling that it'll probably change quite soon! Only day 8 tomorrow!


Donsbabe and Pinklady, keep up the pma, it's only natural to feel scared - you're coming to the end of the 2ww, and it's a bit of a reality check isn't it.

   good luck to everyone who'll be bravely testing this week


----------



## sammy1521 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi girls  

I see you have all been busy over the weekend...i meant to stop in...but was doing my best to stay busy...with test day being tuesday.

Hello to the newbies....it feels like yesterday when i was a newbie...he he he...it was almost yesterday.

Good luck today Lyn !!

Moth, i understand what you mean about the sweats (i get leg sweats the most!) and not sleeping...its most frustrating when you  know you need your rest the most...

Doodlebug, you test on the same day as me...how are you feeling

I am so sorry Fire Opal...you were so positive on Friday...its such a roller coaster isnt it...

I feel the same...i have held out to test early until today...but i have convinced myself that i am pregnant...the way i feel, the weight gain, the twinges...the tickles in my nose the mouth blisters, etc.  And i tested this morning (my OTD is tomorrow) and it was a BFN!!!  I was devastated...in shock...i went back to bed and couldnt believe and then felt completed immobilized...i didnt want to come to work...my DP kept saying maybe it was like that cause it wasnt my first pee (i have been getting up at about 5-6ish the last 2 weeks & i was too tired to coordinate a pee test, maybe too early...i test tomorrow!...i am sitting here...looking for something...to bring my hopes back up...im gutted....so Fire Opal...i know how you feel...one minute your positive and hopeful and the next minute your doing all you can to pick yourself off the floor...to numbness...i have checked the HPT websites to see if i picked a brand that detects high levels...but cant find my brand....


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi ya Sam  

Feeling v slow today, had a good   in DH's arms last night.
I can't put into words how this makes me feel,   that you do another test and its better news.

I feel so stupid, like you i had all the signs, my body has been really mean 
I've got work to do but just can't do it.

my spotting has only been first thing when i get up and then small amount of brown, getting shape pain this am, waiting for full on af to take clomid again, had thought last night that i would give this month a miss as can't cope you the side affects, not sure what to do  

love to all

FO


----------



## Tracy D Gough (Aug 26, 2008)

hi sammy-    that that BFN turns into a BFP for you

Fire Opal- just want to send you a big  

Hope everyone is staying    

Luv Tracy x


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Girls,

Can anyone help with this? TMI ALERT!!!!!

I had slight cramping and went to the loo. Its the same kind of cramping I get the day of my period. I had a number 2 (sorry ladies!) and when I wiped I had what looked like the very start of a period (pink creamy cm). I am peeing every 5 minutes at the moment and the last couple of time I have been there has been absolutely nothing (dry as a bone in fact).

Does this sound like the start of a period? Is it too late for implantation? I am day 11 of my 2WW following IUI. I am at the stage where I am ready to look to my next cycle of IUI so I dont mind any honest answers if it is my AF. I just want some answers :-(

Thank you


----------



## Tracy D Gough (Aug 26, 2008)

Sorry i cant answer your question but i'm sure someone will be able to. 

Dont know if anyone else feels like this but i'm on day 6, i'm reading what signs and symptoms everyone is having and i haven't had anything, well apart from the jelly like discharge but not sure what that is. I dont want af pains because it might mean i am going to start my af but i do so i know something is happening, does that make sense?

   

Luv Tracy x


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi ladies

Fire Opal, it's so cruel if your body has been giving you all those signs. We try and remain positive but know that underneath so many of the symptoms we experience can mean the exact opposite!  

Sammy - good luck for testing - fingers crossed the one you did was a duff test. Did you manage to find any info about the make?

Sammysmiles, i'm on day 7 and i've been having pinky or pale brown cm - first wipe of the day so to speak! Plus i've been having cramp, quite low in my abdomen for most of my 2ww so far. Hopefully your cm is nothing to worry about. To be honest, i've read of people with the same symptoms having bfp's and vice versa, i just think we are all so different it's a nightmare worrying whether the signs are good or bad. Try and chill out and not to worry too much. Is it Thursday for your otd?

Tracey - try not to worry, everyone seems to have such different symptoms, just make sure you're not doing anything to jeopardise your bfp     Did they tell you to count the day after et for your first day of 2ww? Had mine on 15th and so they must've counted et day as day 'zero'. Why do they all do things so differently?
Donsbabe and Pinklady, hope you've got plenty of   thoughts today.

Hi to anyone else on this mad journey.


----------



## Twinmummy (Jul 17, 2008)

LizzyB said:


> New home for you.....all 2WWers are
> welcome to join in for chat and support
> 
> Love, luck and babydust
> ...


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Ooh Lizzy, you're testing soon too, how are you feeling on this 2ww?


----------



## sammy1521 (Sep 16, 2008)

Moth,

I found info on clearblue - easy on the internet and it said it tests 25mg (?) of HCG but i used the digital one....so not sure...it says on the NHS site that it should tell you on the box but it didnt...

I feel soo numb, my DP is the same....i know if it is neg we can try again but this cycle was so horrible...i cant even think of it.

We just decided to go home for christmas...(back to canada to see my family) but i said if its a neg i couldnt bare to go because my whole family will be like 8 mons pregnant....and I am sooo homesick...I know im making it bigger then it needs to be...its just sooo painful.  Not sure how others have got through it...how they have picked themselves up...what strength & determination...

Send me some of that...strength...and determination...

And...if i had to pass on any advice...DO NOT TEST EARLY!!! it is too painful....

hugs and wishes


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Sammy

Just received my twin pack ''clearblue digital with conception indicator'' from Amazon this morning   I couldn't see anything on the leaflet either, so i just phoned the hot line and they said it's 25miu, but i know you can buy some makes that are sensitive to 10miu.

Oh it must be so hard for you, especially if you are home sick! What part of Canada are you from?

Keep positive, my thoughts are with you   Good luck for tomorrow.

xx


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hiya girls,

I officially have come on today,   so looks like I am going to be on the 2WW for October as well!! I have spoken to my clinic and I go back onto the Menopur tomorrow so fingers crossed that I have some lovely follicles growing again ready for basting.

I am okay about it though, I had built myself up for it to be honest. After 4 long years of trying a pregnancy and baby seems like a miracle at the moment. At least I will not be testing early next time, I will wait for the surprise.

Good luck to all the girls testing this month and early next. I am sending out lots of   and    for you all

xxxxx


----------



## Tracy D Gough (Aug 26, 2008)

really sorry to hear that your af has started. Thinking of you and really hope your next dose works for you luv Tracy x


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Sammysmiles  

Glad you're feeling positive, at least with iui you can go straight into the next go which will help to keep you occupied! Sadly, i have to have icsi so i think you have to wait a few months in between, plus we've just paid ivf hospital bill of £5000 for the treatment so praying ours works as won't be able to try again for a while.  

You take care - And stop that bad habit of testing early!!

xxx


----------



## Tracy D Gough (Aug 26, 2008)

moth- i've been countin et day as day 1 but i read on here that the fertilisation day is day 1 so that means if i follow that i'm day 7. I suppose our bodies will decide where we're up to at the end of the day  luv Tracy x


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Well i was told that day after et is day one   so that's why i think i'm on day 7 - who knows - all we know is the day we have to test? You didn't say whether you had day 3 or day 5 embryos back?


----------



## sammy1521 (Sep 16, 2008)

So sorry to hear that Sammysmiles....however i wish i had your strength, you have the right attitude....and thats an inspiration...can you pass some my way.... 

Moth, thanks for letting me know about the test...do we know how much HCG the clinics can test?  I am from Northwestern Ontario originally...but spent the last 13 yrs before coming here 2+ yrs ago in Toronto & Ottawa.  I havent been home in a year and a half...i wish i could just say 'screw it' and go without needing to be pregnant...its just too hard ...all my friends are also pregnant.  I am also the oldest of 2...and my wee brother...is due in February.  

How long do we normally have to wait inbetween icsi's?  this is my first cycle and i am the same as you....

Has anyone heard from Fire Opal today


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Fire Opal posted this morning on this thread.  

it must be difficult for you living in another country, however long you've lived here. I used to work abroad on and off and have been to a few places in Canada, it's a lovely country - There's lots of Welsh living out there!   Both my brothers have had children, and my one brother is 15 years younger than me!

I'm not sure exactly how long you are supposed to wait between cycles, as i'm having my positive attitude head on at the moment so am not even going there! But i think you have to have a few months in between to get back to normal - but like i said - lets not think about that    

No negative thoughts Sammy- be off with them!!        


xxx


----------



## Tracy D Gough (Aug 26, 2008)

I had ec on the monday then i had my et on the wed so how many days would you class that as 1 or 2


----------



## sammy1521 (Sep 16, 2008)

Moth, your right Fire opal did post this morning to a reply to me...I am such a Dope!!!  I am definitly needing to go to bed and not get up until this mess is over...   Sorry Fire opal...ive lost the will....mmm not sure who i was wondering about now.

I will do my best to take your advice about the positive thoughts, thank you!  

Good luck to the others who's OTD is tomorrow, i think ill sign off now....cause im losing it.


----------



## Jazz1975 (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Please can I join you on this thread?  I had my ET on Saturday 20th Sept, and my clinic has said my OTD is Friday 3rd Oct.

This is our first go at IVF, we've been treated at Chester and Liverpool Women's Hospital.  I had 10 Eggs collected, but only 3 fertilised.  The embryologist said the majority of my eggs weren't very mature, we got 2 good embies to implant though - and I'm repeating daily to myself 'it only takes one!!'

Even though I'm only early into my 2WW, I've already started to let my mind run away with me a little bit, and whilst I'm trying so hard not to stress, it is really hard.  I've gone straight back to work as otherwise I'd be sitting fretting, and the distraction of work is making me feel a little better.

Is anyone else feeling utterly exahusted - both physically and emotionally?  I feel as though I want to go to bed, pull the covers over my head and stay there till the 3rd Oct!  Still, if our dreams come true and we get our much longed for BFP, all of this will be worth it a million times over.

Anyway, sending all you ladies lots of  ,   and  

Rach.x


----------



## Tracy D Gough (Aug 26, 2008)

hi i'm also at liverpool womens, everyone on this thread are great luv Tracy x


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi everyone.  Just on very briefly to send big hugs   to everyone who's got a BFN in the past few days.  
And also to wish everyone on their 2ww lots and lots of luck    

Anyone know if getting flu symptoms and sore throat is a good or bad sign?  I'm on my 6th day after ET and am feeling awful!  

Susan
xxx


----------



## Corrinann (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi Susan - I am 4 days post ET - and I feel rubbishy also - but I am thinking its a good sign ?

I thought I would be feeling negative this FET but have scared myself as am getting really excited and really hopeful  . But I do feel flu like - come on you embies !!!!!!!!! Also I seem to have to be waiting much longer than other clinics - I had ET on Thurs 18th but OTT is not till 5th Oct !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am defo testing this weekend - I am a nutter I know.

Hi Rach xxx Sammy, Tracy, Moth, Fire, Opal  xxxx

Sammysmiles xxxxxxxxxx thinking of you babes and sending you a big hug  

Sammy most clinics will want to to finish the period you have then have another 'wash out' one then you start again - that was how it was with me anyway babes x

 to all Love Corrin x


----------



## marinegirl (Aug 5, 2008)

sammysmiles - so sorry to hear your news, keep up the pma for october, not long away.

guitarangel and feistygirl - how are you going?  We are due to otd on the same day, Thursday.  Feels like a 3,2,1 countdown.

Does anyone know if you can get a bfp when you have had night sweating but only once, at the time of implantation ie 8 days after ec?  I really feel pregnant unlike my other 2wws.  I feel tired, dizzy and have a heavy feeling in the lower abdomen, not the same as af cramps, just a constant dull ache.  

Good luck to all the girls testing soon!

marinegirl x


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Ladies

sorry for the lack of personals - there's a lot to keep up with on here!!!

MarineGirl - hope its a good sign for you  

Corrin - wow you've got less patience than me  

Susan - lets just think it IS a good sign........

Jazz - you cant help let you ming wander! this waiting is driving me crazy too

To all the girls who just got a BFN       and       for next time

George x


----------



## sammy1521 (Sep 16, 2008)

Good Morning,  

Thanks everyone for the warm wishes and prayers & advise...but we had our test at GCRM and it was BFN...I was really upset yesterday...today...im like a robot with spurts of...emotion...i feel lost...not sure where to go or what to do next...(i know its only 10 am...and getting dressed may be a start...lol)...the nurse told my DP (i asked him to bring the sample in on his way to work...and he waited for the results...so i heard it from him instead of the nurse...ive had too many of those...bad calls from the nurses already and i feel bad for them).  She said they would review our case today and wanted to know when we were coming back in...

Oh the thought of trying again...on one side i want to start RIGHT NOW...and the other is filled with dread...

I feel bad for DP as well, he was in tears last night talking about it...and i couldnt help him cause im not strong enough myself...

Anyway, we will try again, its just a matter of when.  If anything came out of this last 2 weeks its... the closest ive ever come to feeling pregnant, and that part of it felt pretty damn GOOD!!!  Oh and I will NEVER test early again...or buy the clear blue digital again...it was so blatant with my feelings...'not pregnant'...there was no...'sorry', no - 'you might be - i cant tell'...just 'Not Pregnant'!!

Anyway, i will check in to this group over the next couple of months until its time to 'wait', this group is great on keeping you hopes up, and you sane, so welcome to all the newbies....the best part was it made me feel like what i was feeling was normal...

Good luck to all of you who's tests are coming up... , i will continue to pray for you... .  

Bye for now,

Sammy


----------



## svb (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi girls.

Our OTD today and got BFN!  

Sorry too for you Sammysmiles. I was convinced you'd get a positive  
You too Sammy1521   and Fireopal  

Best of luck to all whose tests are coming up. Sending you    

Sarah xx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Morning all

 to Sam i know how you feel, much love and hugs
Sarah sorry to here you got bfn  

Still waiting for proper af, no more spotting since monday am  and temp is still 36.8 
woke up with a head ache this am, still there a little,face not so itchy today, but nips are  

Have given up with tests and will just wait for af to show her face. feeling a bit sick this am and my (.Y.) are really heavy, not long now  

Well the sun is shining and i have work to do,
Much love to all

FO


----------



## Tracy D Gough (Aug 26, 2008)

sarah and sammy- really sorry to hear you both got bfn. Thinking of you both luv Tracy x


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

sarah and sammy -   for you both. im so sorry it was a negative result. cant imagine how you are feeling. if only it was easy eh, makes you wonder, why doesnt it work?


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

me again.....

should i do a test? 

always said i wouldnt but..... been chatting on another thread, someone tested early and got a bfp.  Im 14dpo and 11dpt, really tempted now to do a test. if its negative then at least i can expect a negative on saturday rather then pinning all my hopes on it. or if its positive, ill just be calm and continue the pma until saturday.

So tempted to get that first response test, could be at superdrug in 10 mins lol.


----------



## svb (Aug 18, 2008)

Donsbabe.

I tested on day 8, day 12, 13 and 14 all neg! so I don't know what to advise you.
If you test and get a BFP then great. You will be elated.
But if you test and get BFN you will be down all week!

I suppose you do get let down gently if neg, as I still had that little bit of hope there.
Even though I'm neg on my OTD, I still haven't started AF yet, but that is due to the progesterone.
They said stop taking it now and within a couple of days I will get AF.

Although there is still a little shred of hope that AF won't come!!! 

Good luck with whatever you decide.

Sarah xx


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Donsbabe, I am tempted to say test early (going against the grain completely!) There is no reasoning behind this other than once it was in my head to test I knew there was no telling myself otherwise  Just dont let the   find you  

Good luck and tell us your results, its great that you are sounding so positive.

xxxx


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

right, i dont want congratulations yet but the first test i did half an hour ago and it was a bfp, came up straight away and very clear.  Will do it again tomorrow and every day after that!  Still thinking  the worst though. anyone ever had a bfp turned into a bfn.  Im still very wary that the pessaries are affecting it.


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

OTD is satruday, i used a first response test.


----------



## Tracy D Gough (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi all

Donsbabe- Hope it stays as a BFP for you.   

Hows everyone, i went to the pictures today to keep my mind off test day and i've been invited to meet the Liverpool Players at there training ground tomorrow, so if that doesn't take my mind off it i dont know what will.

Luv Tracy x 

Sending out       for everyone


----------



## svb (Aug 18, 2008)

Donsbabe.

The pessaries won't give you a BFP. The only thing that would give you a false positive is if you still have the hcg trigger shot in your system, which I wouldn't have thought you did as think that is out of your system in about 9 days.

It shouldn't turn negative over the next few days hun, so looking good!
For the hpt to pick up so early you must have high levels of hcg. Could be twins!!!

Sarah xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Sarah & Sammy   so sorry to hear your news.

Lambo - nice to see you here!! well done on yur FET, cant answer your question though.  Are you off work now till OTD?

Tracy - what did you see? anything good?

DonsBabe -       i think i will be stocking up on those first responce tests soon   

George x


----------



## Corrinann (Sep 19, 2007)

Hey Lambo - good to hear from you xxxxxxxxxxxxxx - dead chuffed you on 2ww - all the best best for OTD  

Sarah and Sammy - I wish there was something I could say to make things any better - really thinking about you both and wishing for a BFP vvvvvvv soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Yeh Tracy was your film good - and were the ** players hunky ?  

George x

Donsbabes   but    -  

- of to watch Holby City 

Love to all Corin x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Sammy* ~ really sorry to see your news.......you and DH look after eachother. Take care and many hugs 

*FO* ~ ah hun, i'm so sorry......be kind to yourself 

*Sarah* ~ oh, too may BFNs.....i'm sorry hun 
*
Doodlebug/Lyns* ~ how did you get on......hoping you got good news  

*Sammy* ~ sorry the  arrived.....many hugs and lots of luck for your next cycle 

*Tracy* ~ have fun tomorrow!!!

*Twinmummy* ~ welcome to the thread....i've added you to the thread, come and join us chatting hun. Lots of luck  
*
Rach and Lambo* ~ welcome to you too and lots of luck  

*Donsbabe* ~ hold out if you can....oops too late saw your other post. Looking good 

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Tracy D Gough (Aug 26, 2008)

corin and lambo- i'l let you know about them ** players 2morra lol yeh film was good  we watched disaster movie.                                        Lizzy- thanx i'm sure i will lol  luv Tracy x


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Sammy and Sarah, i'm so sorry to hear your news. I feel gutted for you. Take care.

Sorry to any other ladies who've had a bfn this week  

Donsbabe - naughty naughty testing early   You'll be getting booked! But hope that bfp holds out  

Hope you're all hanging in there ladies, i went back to work today, wasn't too bad. I just can't stop eating chocolate though, i've put on about 4lb the last week, think it's the steroids making me scoff so much. Is anyone else having really bad insomnia, i'm getting to the point where i'll stop anyone in the street to tell them about it! It's driving me   Woke up 2.15 this morning and lay there wide awake until 8am and even had viscious night sweats (never been know before, i'm always dressed for bed like i'm sleeping in sub zero temperatures) Do you think it's the steroids i'm on or the pessaries? I think one drug is making me tired, and the other is keeping me awake  

Cranberry - you'll be joining us on here tomorrow after your et!

Hi to Tracey, Corin, Lambo and George and any other 2ww's i've not mentioned!

Onward and upward eh!


----------



## svb (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi Moth

I too had awful sleepless nights while I was stimming. I wasn't on the pessaries at the time though and have slept ok since so I assume it must be the steroids as I was taking those whilst on the Gonal-F.

It's awful isn't it. The only thing I will say to you is that it will pass.

Sarah xx


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks for that Sarah

How are you coping today? x


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

tracy - im so jealous, id love to meet the liverpool players. Im a massive football fan, its a big part of my life. mmmm stevie g!!!


----------



## svb (Aug 18, 2008)

Not to bad Moth thank you.
I keep going from being ok to falling apart!
My friend just called me, she's working away in Abu Dhabi on a long term contract and as soon as I saw her number I just burst into tears when I answered the phone. I thought it was so sweet of her to call me long distance.

We've just booked a holiday for 6 weeks time, so at least have that to look forward to for now.

Sarah xx


----------



## marinegirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Fireopal Sarah and Sammy - sending you a big hug, I know how it feels to get a BFN and all I can say is that it is good to cry and let go of the emotions.

Donsbabe - have you considered a blood test?  Sounds like you will not need one but it might just put your mind at rest before Saturday.

I have deliberately left my test in London so that I can't test early tomorrow as otherwise I would be tempted but have no option but to hang on til the OTD on Thursday.  Starting to get really scared now and sure I will not sleep tomorrow night but today went with DH on a long walk by the sea which really helped to take my mind off things.  I keep thinking that my symptoms are just side effects of cyclogest as it is double the dose I had on my other two 2wws.  The scariest thing is the finality of this third and last cycle to ET.  On another thread Happiness mentioned that considering DE is liberating and I have to agree that once you accept it as an option it provides a lot of comfort.

marinegirl x


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Sarah

I know you still have to deal with all your feelings in the mean time, but it's good to book a holiday and have something to look forward to whilst you recover from the treatment. It makes such an impact on your life doesn't it, people just don't realise the combined stress and emotions of it all. We're obviously all made of strong stuff!

Take care x


Marinegirl, i guess you shouldn't be thinking about DE, where's your     Repeat after me - ' i will not need donor eggs '  

Good luck for test day x


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

are hte blood tests free at my local gp?


----------



## marinegirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Donsbabe - phone them in the morning, hope it is free, good luck!

Moth - thanks for the advice, I have been positive until now but suddenly feeling panicky and remembering that on my other 2wws I never got AF either as the pessaries hold it off.  As you say, live for the moment, I love being PUPO as the dream is still possible today.  I will think about DE when and if the time comes.

marinegirl x


----------



## Tracy D Gough (Aug 26, 2008)

donsbabe- i can't wait, going to get loads of pictures and put them on my ******** for everyone to see lol i'm a show off  x


----------



## cheese&amp;pockle (Jul 23, 2008)

Another BFN for me...fourth time lucky I suppose.  

Good luck to everyone else testing soon   

Nav x


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Morning Gals

BF soz to here ya news 

Still don't know whats going on with my body

Got blood test at 11 for itching, had a really painful am, woke up to really bad af pain and when i went to the loo thought thats it all over but   just a bit of watery pink stuff like saturday, walked dogs and thought that will get things moving but no, TMI I stuck a tampon up there to have a look and just pale pink on end.  

Feel a little sick this am to, going to ask them to test for pg when they do blood test today.
Oh didn't do a pg test at home had enough of them  

I'm on day 31 and temp is still 36.8, I know af is just round the corner, just wish she would get on with it.
As for itching still have itchy face and arms, Grrrrrrrrrrrrr

FO


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Fire Opal,

God to hear from you. I also got  BFN so we are BFN buddies this cycle   Although it isnt over yet for you by the sounds of it. When are they going to do a blood test? Keep me updated, I am still crossing my fingers for you.

I have started the injections of Menopur again yesterday ready for another IUI cycle. Very delicate this week, thought I was okay with it all but constantly in tears or on the verge of! I am a hormonal mess at the moment, my poor DH doesnt know whether he is coming or going. I have to say though I dont feel like I am getting much support from him at all. He worked away Monday when AF came but is home now. He is going away for the weekend playing Water polo with his team and I feel very alone :0( My Mum is on holiday for a month, my best friend is on holiday with her (we couldnt go due to IUI).

To top it all off my Mother in Law and pregnant sister in law are going with the boys for the weekend to watch Polo and fit some shopping in for baby stuff. I was so upset last night that I couldnt contain my sobs. I went straight to bed after calling them all the names under the sun (to myself) and my DH didnt even come and see if I was okay.

I hope to see the strong Sammy back next week, I have lost 2 stone in water/tears alone


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Nav* ~ sorry to see your news today hun....love and hugs 

*FO* ~ good luck for today 

*Sammy* (((hugs)))

Hope everyone's doing ok       

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

well asked clinic if they would do a pg blood test and they said they don't do it.

So went and got pg test at lunch time.

So day 31   oh well s**t happens

still no proper af yet, just pain and v small amount of spotting

When do i start clomid as don't know when proper day 1 will be 

Had enough, fed up, p**sed off. Bar hum bug

 to all

sam, with ya this month hun x

FO


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Big Hugs Fire Opal


----------



## svb (Aug 18, 2008)

Fire Opal.

Sorry to hear you're really down. Some clinics don't do bloods. Mine don't. I wish they had though as I'm still waiting for AF. I know it's on the way but just wish I could have had it confirmed a proper BFN at the clinic.

Hope you start to feel better soon xx


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Sending big hugs to all those BFNs out there     Life can be so cruel sometimes. Make sure you all look after yourselves.  

As for me, going mad on this 2ww. That's me half way through so still got another week to go. Other than my sore throat, I've got no symptoms whatsoever.  Should I not be feeling something? If it doesn't work, we don't have any frosties left so it will have to be a full IVF cycle again. Don't know if I can face it!   Not feeling very optimistic today.

Susan
xx


----------



## lola C (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi 

Thought I needed to join this thread as I am slowly going mad - I am on day 5 of TWW 

Any ideas how I can stop myself going mad gladly appreicated  

Lola xx


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hiya Lola, there is no cure for the 2WW madness apart from keeping yourself busy and bombarding FF with lots of questions.  

Try long walks, lovely meals out and lots of pampering. Remember you are PUPO so enjoy it and I shall send lots of     your way 

xx


----------



## Corrinann (Sep 19, 2007)

Fire Opal, Nav  and Sammysmiles xxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxxxx - just wish there was something I could say to makes things better xxxxx - hang on in there xxxxxx

Hi Lola and Susan - I am also going mad on 2ww - no easy answeres for staying sane - sammy is prob right about keeping busy

- I tested last night BFN - that would be EC on Mon 15th (but was FET)  and ET on thurs 18th - my OTT is the 5th Oct !!!!!!!!!!! but surely hcg would show up at 3 wks preg (that is what I would be if I was) with at 10 m ug sensitivity preg test ? - I know I early but still think there would have been a line by now if I was preg as implantation must have occured by now  - I am going mad !!!

Love to all Corrin x


----------



## Tracy D Gough (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi all, well this is the first time i've been on here all day. Not like me, all them footballers must have distracted me   . If you dont know what i'm talking about i went to meet all the Liverpool players today and watched them train, it was fantastic, in fact i think its something i should recommend to all the clinics to keep us from thinking about OTD and pee sticks  

Fire opal, sammysmiles and Nav - Thinking about you loads and sending you all a big     

To others that have got a BFN   for you too

To those that are yet to test sending you       

Moth - 1 week to go ay, how are you feeling.         

Luv Tracy x


----------



## Jazz1975 (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to send lots of   to Fire Opal, Sammy Smiles and Nav.  Thinking of you and others who've had a BFN    

I've been having an ok time so far - I seem to flip between anxiety, panic, and relative acceptance that there's nothing I can do except wait, but then I suppose I am only on day 4...  I had acupuncture today, and it always helps to chill me out.  I did pop over to see a friend of mine who's birthday it was.  She's pregnant, it's the first time I've seen her since she told me, her entire family were at her house, there were 3 babies under 6 months there.  

I'm afraid I practically threw her present at her and legged it back home.  I'm not quite up to all the questions about 'and how are you doing?  Any plans to start a family?' Which all her family inevitably throw at me.  I'll apologise to her tomorrow, but it was almost like a mild form of agoraphobia, just a feeling that I really couldn't deal with that situation.  I think I should probably have stayed longer than 10 minutes and made more of an effort, maybe a bit of small talk would've been good for me...  Ah well, I'm home now so it's too late!

Can anyone tell me if I'm allowed to have a bath whilst on the 2WW?  I don't think I am, but I would love one if it's ok...

Sending all you Ladies in Waiting lots of    

Rach.x


----------



## Tracy D Gough (Aug 26, 2008)

i've had baths for the simple fact that i haven't got a shower. I've only had it warm not hot like i usually do and i've got in washed hair washed body and then out. My clinic said nothin about avoidin baths they were more concerned about what food i ate and resting. I seen someone mention it once on here before but i never knew it was a problem. Luv Tracy x


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

Zita West says to avoid hot baths. I didnt have any, still not, im desperate for one but ill hold off. I cant have a warm bath, for me its hot or nothing!!


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Hiya Tracey, yep, this time next week we'll certainly know whats what! Regarding the bath situation, i thought it was to avoid infection due to them poking through your bits etc   I think they like you to avoid long hot baths to help avoid infection. I'm sure if you don't have a shower then a quick hop in and out of the bath shouldn't be a problem. Glad you had a great time with the footie players  
Hiya Lola, about time you found us - you'll definately go mad with this lot!

Rach, sorry about your bad experience, i wouldn't worry though, i'm sure your friend will understand how you're feeling.

Fire Opal, so sorry your clinic don't do the test, can't your GP do it?

Nav, so sorry to hear of your bfn   take care

Hi to Marinegirl, Susan, Sammysmiles,  Lizy, Sammy and everyone else!

xx


----------



## lola C (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi again - thanks for the welcome  

Corinnann - I had ET the day after you and was told that today would be the they the embryos implant - those pregnancy hormones aren't going to kick in instantly - give your body a chance and step away from the pee sticks   .  My given test day is the 5th October too - there is a reason hospitals give you specific dates.  I don't mean to sound harsh and sending you some positive vibes anyway  

Moth - thank goodness I found this thread - I too have started having trouble sleeping - it's not so much getting to sleep as waking at 4am and not being able to get to sleep.  I was tempted to get up at 6am this morning just because I could!!

lola


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

morning, early post for me, trying to get ds ready for school and im having breakfast - pinesapple juice. Cant stomach food, feeling very nauseus again. Not sick, just cant really look at food.

Need to find some ideas to keep up my nutrient intake without eating food lol

Still testing every day, did a scabby boots own brand test this morning, still a definate    - wont let it sink in until OTD on saturday......


----------



## Tracy D Gough (Aug 26, 2008)

Morning all, need some advice and reassurance. I'm on day 9 of 2ww. Last night i felt really bloated and looked pregnant which looked nice lol and about 3am this morning i had af pains for about 10mins is this a good sign or bad. Had no symptoms only discharge in first wk Luv Tracy x


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello ladies

Well af came big time last night, haven't had pain like this in years

Off work today as doubled up in pain, only just ok to sit at home pc and write this.

Good luck and best wishes to all you 2ww

I'll be back next month to start all over again

Thank you all for being here  

Much love FO x


----------



## Jazz1975 (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi fire Opal,   to you, and the very, very best of luck for your next tx - let's   that next time is yours....

Tracy, I'm really sorry, but I don't know about your pains.  I'm a couple of days behind you, and I've definitely had the odd twinge or too which has sent me into a momentary panic, and I know my tummy and boobs are bloated and swollen (I'm generally feeling like a total heifer at the moment, I've never been a skinny minnie, but this is ridiculous !), but I've not had anything like you describe.  I'm sure someone better informed than me will be along to advise you soon.

After my disastrous visit to my friend last night, I spent a lot of the morning in tears.  I know I'm really over emotional at the moment, but I received a text from my sister in law which has upset me so much.  She had a little boy about 6 weeks ago, and he is to be christened this weekend.  They live over in Ireland, and so for obvious reasons, we're not flying over there to attend the christening.  I sent her a card wishing them all the very best, and apologising that we couldn't make the ceremony, and received this text in return:  'We understand, circumstances rule at the moment.  We hope it works for ye, everyone deserves to feel the happiness having a child brings.  You might think you're happy before, but you're not - until you're a parent, you're really just existing.  We'll keep our fingers crossed for ye.'  She then followed with a text that read 'by the way, I hope you don't think I'm boasting because I'm not...'  

I wish they didn't even know our circumstances, but we had to tell them why we've not been over to Ireland to visit them in a while.  To be honest, I'm seriously glad that we're not going to the christening now - I'm going to stay at home and 'exist' quietly here...  I felt like I'd been smacked in the teeth by that one remark, and I've concluded that if we don't get a BFP this time, I'm not going to visit at Christmas either.  I don't want to be reminded about how unlucky I am, and how miserable my life is because I haven't got children...  I know that already, and I don't need to be reminded by some smug new mum who got pregnant within 2 months of trying.

Sorry, I know I'm ranting but that remark literally cut me to the quick.  I'd better get on and do some work anyway, I'm seriously not in the mood today but it's got to be done.  My AF would be due on Saturday this weekend, so I really feel as though I'm heading into the most stressful bit of this 2WW.  Aside from the odd twinge in my tummy and swollen boobs from the Cyclogest I have absolutely no symptoms whatsoever, and I don't know if that's a good thing or a bad thing, there's no point trying to second guess it either way.  Only time and the pee stick will tell.

Lots of   and   to you all.

Rach.x


----------



## GuitarAngel1979 (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi ladies, 

my HCG blood test shows a    1188 were my numbers   I know there are a couple of you testing today. Looking forward to hearing your news

Best wishes to you all!!    

Amanda xxx


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

tracy - when i was stimming, i was very bloated and pregnant looking. And i also had af pains that came and went throughout the day.  so dont panic!


----------



## Corrinann (Sep 19, 2007)

wooooooooooo hoooooooooooooo Amanda - well done - you must be so chuffed xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Jaz - oh babes you sound really down - I am also feeling that way to my sister in law at the moment - but Lambo is right it just makes you feel bitter - I am really trying to make myself be 'up' at the moment but am finding it reallly hard - hope you start to feel a bit better soon xxxx

Lambo - are you hanging on in there - xxxx

Well I am 7 days post 3 day ET - I tested this morning BFN ? prpb way to early but you think something would show up ? - Iknow I have made a mistake testing so early but ..........

Corin x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=158127.0


----------

